# Woman claims she was assaulted by Heath Slater over WrestleMania weekend



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

http://www.wsbtv.com/news/28839206/detail.html



> ATLANTA -- A security officer says a popular professional wrestler she was assigned to protect assaulted her.
> 
> Now police said they are investigating.
> 
> ...


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Slater's a prick.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> ATLANTA -- A security officer says a *popular* professional wrestler she was assigned to protect assaulted her.


LMAO. That's the first sign that this situation is dodgy. If Heath Slater is popular then Randy Orton is a bigger draw than Steve Austin.

There's no way this happened. You're telling me Slater tried to RAPE her and it took her FIVE MONTHS to report it? GTFO with this shit. This bitch wants money.

The last clue that this is bogus is...well, look at her. You're telling me a WWE Superstar, even one with the status of Heath Slater who could use his status to get any piece of ass he wants and he goes after HER? No way, man. No way.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Wade Barrett is going to have a field day with this over his Twitter.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Give him a break. He probably dont get many chances at women being that close to him.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

I gotta agree with Pyro.

Heath Slater is the One Man Rock Band, not the One Man Rape Band.

Slaters gonna slate...


----------



## Awe123 (Aug 11, 2011)

Slater is *OVER!*


I recall that thread, BTW. 


Anyway, Heath Slater can kiss his WWE career goodbye if there's any legitimacy to this story.







MoneyStax said:


> I gotta agree with Pyro.
> 
> Heath Slater is the One Man Rock Band, not the One Man Rape Band.


Or maybe the One Man Gang Rape? 




Or is that a diss toward Akeem, the African Dream?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Dont Slate Slater bitch!


----------



## sXeCalli (Jun 11, 2010)

I don't think there would be any struggle in getting her back to his room. What women could resist "I'm the one man rock band, naw mean?" ?


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

MoneyStax said:


> I gotta agree with Pyro.
> 
> Heath Slater is the One Man Rock Band, *not the One Man Rape Band.*
> 
> Slaters gonna slate...


That would be one hell of a gimmick to sell.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

He put her in a chokehold? :lmao

If this turns out to be true then I'll feel bad but as of now lol.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Damn. Dragging her in a headlock? Can't wait to read what the investigation finds.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

I find this really hard to believe...and yeah 5 months later this story breaks? Give me a break.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Rev™ said:


> Wade Barrett is going to have a field day with this over his Twitter.


This. :lmao


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Well, he _does_ come across as a bit of a creep. If this turns out to be true, then he's a massive prick and there goes his wrestling career. If it's not, this woman is a massive prick.

Wait, do you think this might be the reason he hasn't been on TV/Superstars for a while?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

The way Slater be Slatin', I don't buy this for a second. He could any girl he wants. :side:


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

When did Chyna turn black?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Damn. Dragging her in a headlock? Can't wait to read what the investigation finds.


I can tell you right now. Would you like to know? Nothing.

You know, I didn't even bring this up because it slipped my mind, but read this...



> The officer said World Wrestling Entertainment wrestler Heath Slater thought she was pretty and tried to get her up to his room.
> 
> She said Slater put her in a chokehold started dragging her inside a downtown Atlanta hotel.


How can you drag somebody inside a hotel, ANY hotel, let alone a hotel in a place as huge as downtown ATLANTA, and NO ONE else sees or hears it? HOW? How is that possible? There's 5 months in between the date of the incident and the accusation, there's no witnesses, no clerks, no bellhops, no managers, no guests, nobody except her. She even claims she had to get medical attention. Are you kidding me? How did this really happen and then nobody hears about it? It doesn't. This is as cut and dry as the Casey Anthony case in the opposite direction.


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

Clearly lies. Everyone knows sleeper holds are ineffective.


----------



## Awe123 (Aug 11, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> How can you drag somebody inside a hotel, ANY hotel, let alone a hotel in a place as huge as downtown ATLANTA, and NO ONE else sees or hears it? HOW? How is that possible? There's 5 months in between the date of the incident and the accusation, there's no witnesses, no clerks, no bellhops, no managers, no guests, nobody except her. She even claims she had to get medical attention. Are you kidding me? How did this really happen and then nobody hears about it? It doesn't. This is as cut and dry as the Casey Anthony case in the opposite direction.


This is a VERY VALID point, Pyro. May I call you Pyro? 


There's something fishy going on here and it isn't Melina's...umm...you know....


----------



## NathanDrake (Jul 14, 2011)

Slaters gonna slate...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

faceface said:


> Clearly lies. Everyone knows sleeper holds are ineffective.












Former World Champion right there.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Awe123 said:


> This is a VERY VALID point, Pyro. May I call you Pyro?


Sure, everybody else does..


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Heath Slater 8*D showing his Southern Comfort wherever he goes.


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Not only did he put her in a choke hole but soon she will tell of him performing his ever-changing finisher on her.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

NotTheRealOwen said:


> Not only did he put her in a choke hole but soon she will tell of him performing his ever-changing finisher on her.


She's clearly using him to get over with the casuals.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

It might be some bitch looking for a cheap dollar out of a random wrestler. Afterall, it would seem too suspicious if she went after a big star, so she chose Heath Slater to make it a bit more believable. 

Again, I don't want to call her a liar, she could be telling the truth and if that's true, then Slater is in the shits. I just find it very hard to believe considering it took her so long to report it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Instead of investigating this bogus story how about the police investigate why Slater assaults my eyes and ears every time he shows up on tv. 

And if you're going to try and get money, why single out Heath Slater?


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

This just reeks of bullshit.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> Instead of investigating this bogus story how about the police investigate why Slater assaults my eyes and ears every time he shows up on tv.
> 
> And if you're going to try and get money, why single out Heath Slater?


He's an easy target. Nobody would believe it if it was Cena or Orton or Punk or Miz or Del Rio or Christian or Sheamus or Mysterio or any other big star because they're far enough in the public eye that everybody knows their every move at WM weekend. It would be shot down in a second. Slater is a guy who's achieved just enough to be relevant for a story like this, but not enough to have his every move documented.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

One man rockband just got one man short:lmao. 

Later Slater. 

So he did get released right?


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

I find this story quite amusing for a number of reasons.

The woman is fuck ugly.
The reporter in the story was called Tom Jones
And it's not unusual for lowlifes to try and claim off of superstars.
In the worst case scenario, Slater was a little horny and may have ruffled her feathers.
Judging from the story, I don't think it was as serious as the 'victim' is trying to claim.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Here's a more detailed article. http://www.ajc.com/news/wwe-star-heath-slater-1098951.html



> An Atlanta security guard claims a popular pro wrestler grabbed her by the neck and tried to force her to his hotel room during WrestleMania earlier this year.
> 
> Corinne Oliver, who was working for Allied Barton Security Services at the time, said she had to wrestle her way out of Heath Slater’s grip, and the April 4 encounter with the World Wrestling Entertainment star has left her with back pains.
> 
> ...





Tyrion Lannister said:


> How can you drag somebody inside a hotel, ANY hotel, let alone a hotel in a place as huge as downtown ATLANTA, and NO ONE else sees or hears it? HOW? How is that possible? There's 5 months in between the date of the incident and the accusation, there's no witnesses, no clerks, no bellhops, no managers, no guests, nobody except her. She even claims she had to get medical attention. Are you kidding me? How did this really happen and then nobody hears about it? It doesn't. This is as cut and dry as the Casey Anthony case in the opposite direction.


As said in the article above, he supposedly tried to drag her into an elevator. A confrontation like this could have last short enough that nobody noticed. Also as said above in the article, he immediately reported to her supervisor, but after months of inaction she then went to the police. Also, what would a hospital have done. Give her ice for her back? She wasn't raped so a rape test would be pointless. And don't try to appease to people by using a famous trial. As for there being no witnesses, as I said above, the incident might have been a quick one. There's also the fact that often times people ignore crime and try not to get involved due to fear. Hell, there was a incident in NYC where a girl was in the subway and when she tried to exit was dragged by man and raped in a secluded part of the station even though the subway token collector saw her being dragged away.

There's a good chance this didn't happen. But Slater is innocent until proven guilty does not mean accuser's lying. Let's all be reasonable and wait to see what happens.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

The report is so totally wrong. Ben Rothlisberger isn't a WWE wrestler, he only appeared for WWE once.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

MoneyStax said:


> She's clearly using him to get over with the casuals.


Of course, but she can't get over with this gimmick, she needs something thats not based on just one event.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

WWE would like to wish Heath Slater all the best in his future endeavors.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Is that her? Omg he must of been drunk...seriously I can't believe any of this due to the time frame.


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

DubC said:


>


If we have any photoshop experts here, could you do a pic of slater licking this woman? :lmao


----------



## sXeCalli (Jun 11, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> WWE would like to wish Heath Slater all the best in his future endeavours *and hopes he is more persistent in the future*.


He will not get released over this. He's too awesome.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

if it happened during maina then why are we just finding out about it. Sounds fishy to me?


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow just wow. Slater's carer is in serious jeopardy. I doubt they'll even want a rapist in TNA.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

ice_edge said:


> Wow just wow. Slater's carer is in serious jeopardy. I doubt they'll even want a rapist in TNA.


Depends on their interpretation of what TNA really stands for. :shocked:


----------



## Awe123 (Aug 11, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> There's a good chance this didn't happen. But Slater is *innocent until proven guilty does not mean accuser's lying.* Let's all be reasonable and wait to see what happens.



Doesn't mean the accuser is telling the truth either. It goes both ways, Jose.


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

ice_edge said:


> Wow just wow. Slater's carer is in serious jeopardy. I doubt they'll even want a rapist in TNA.


Well they go for Addicts and washed up old douche bags, why not?


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Depends on their interpretation of what TNA really stands for. :shocked:


So what does TNA stand for in your opinion? 

So Slater innocent until proven filthy..rapist right? 

That lady probably will not rest until she get what she wants.

Oh right hardy is in TNA. But is being a rapist (if the court says so) worse than drug addict? Lets find out soon on TNA(possibly).


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

ice_edge said:


> Wow just wow. Slater's carer is in serious jeopardy. I doubt they'll even want a rapist in TNA.


Isn't Dixie Carter's husband being accused of sexual harassment of sexual assault (which is different than rape)?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

ice_edge said:


> Wow just wow. Slater's carer is in serious jeopardy. I doubt they'll even want a rapist in TNA.


You'd be surprised. Just a few months ago, a guy about to go on trial for drug smuggling was the face of their company. Russo must be salivating over the thought of making a gimmick out of this.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Awe123 said:


> Doesn't mean the accuser is telling the truth either. It goes both ways, Jose.


No shit. But if you're going to accuse her of being a liar and come up with conspiracy theories then you better have some fucking evidence.


----------



## Awe123 (Aug 11, 2011)

I still can't get over how Fugly that lady looks. Damn.

He HAD to have been drunk IF(big IF) he was there. 

Anyway, he says he was with his Fiance at the time. All his fiance has to do is corroborate(sp?) his story and the "guard" has nothing. Unless she can show actual physical marks from heath combined with DNA tests showing that he actually put his hands on her or something, the woman and her attorney will be hard-pressed to find a leg to stand on if there were no other witnesses.






JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> No shit. But if you're going to accuse her of being a liar and come up with conspiracy theories then you better have some fucking evidence.


Same goes for her and her attorney. 

If she makes these accusations, she'd better have the EVIDENCE to back it up. Otherwise, this case is a non-starter.

As I said before, it goes both ways.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

lol. She got Vioslated!


----------



## Awe123 (Aug 11, 2011)

^ OH SNAP!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Awe123 said:


> I still can't get over how Fugly that lady looks. Damn.
> 
> He HAD to have been drunk IF(big IF) he was there.
> 
> Anyway, he says he was with his Fiance at the time. All his fiance has to do is corroborate(sp?) his story and the "guard" has nothing. Unless she can show actual physical marks from heath combined with DNA tests showing that he actually put his hands on her or something, the woman and her attorney will be hard-pressed to find a leg to stand on.


1)One's attractiveness has nothing to do with rape.

2)DNA Test? As for markings, the investigation will come find that if there are any.

3)Where did he say his fiance was with him? Twitter? Sauce, please.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

The harsh thing is, even if he's found innocent of it (which I'm pretty sure he will be I reckon), this is still horrible PR and rapey PR certainly doesn't come off easy. (There's a joke in there somewhere)


----------



## Captain - Charisma (Jan 10, 2011)

Back to Wendy's for Slater.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> You'd be surprised. Just a few months ago, a guy about to go on trial for drug smuggling was the face of their company. Russo must be salivating over the thought of making a gimmick out of this.


Do you mean Jeff Hardy?

Sexual assaults? .

Damn. well I do not watch TNA so I don't know any of backstage gossip. Please do tell me more.

Oh and please give me some links while you're at it guys. 

P.S Wow I could just imagine if he was in a feud with Cm Punk right now... 

P.S 2 It seems in either way he will get a lot of heat and bad reputation. It seems like a break is coming for Morrison/Melina. 

P.S 3 So she is gonna try to charge him with assault but not possible rape? :gun:


----------



## Awe123 (Aug 11, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> No shit. But if you're going to accuse her of being a liar and come up with conspiracy theories then you better have some fucking evidence.


Same goes for her and her attorney. 

If she makes these accusations, she'd better have the EVIDENCE to back it up. Otherwise, this case is a non-starter.

As I said before, it goes both ways.





JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> 1)One's attractiveness has nothing to do with rape.


No but everyone is making a joke about how she looks. So I figured I'd join in the fun. 

And for the record, though, this was not a RAPE. Might've been an attempted one, though *IF IT'S TRUE.*

Right now all it's looked at is an assault(which isn't exactly anything minor either)



> 2)DNA Test? As for markings, the investigation will come find that if there are any.


Yeah. DNA from his skin that may have rubbed on her when he *allegedly* had her in a headlock? Perhaps from his sweat or something.

C'mon, man. The police forensics have a lot of hi-tech devices to find out if Heath put his hands on her or not. 




> 3)Where did he say his fiance was with him? Twitter? Sauce, please.


Until it's proven that she wasn't, we'll have to take him at his word.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

If some guy tried to rape me i wouldnt wait FIVE MONTHS, nor leave it up to my BOSS to call the fucking police. This is just some woman trying to eek money out of a situation not caring this could damage Heath's public reputation...shit sticks even if its not true.:no:


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

The weirdest thing from this entire thread is... Slater has a fiancé? I consider myself pretty loose with my standards when it comes to guys, but... holy shit, is this woman deaf and blind? Jesus fuckballing Christ, that poor woman. Potentially being stuck with that wannabe-rapist as a husband for the rest of her life.

But on the topic of the incident: it does sound like bullshit, but I'll play along with him having done it in the hope that he really did, so then he can get the fuck away from my TV screen.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> 1)One's attractiveness has nothing to do with rape.
> 
> 2)DNA Test? As for markings, the investigation will come find that if there are any.
> 
> 3)Where did he say his fiance was with him? Twitter? Sauce, please.


I agree with all your points, but the first one especially. The "lolol she's ugly who would rape her" comments makes me think most of the people here are children. It doesn't work like that fellas.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

True or not, Slater has indirectly supplied me with my new signature.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

All I can say is that there's three sides to every story, the 3rd being the truth.


----------



## Awe123 (Aug 11, 2011)

ShiftyLWO said:


> All I can say is that there's three sides to every story, the 3rd being the truth.


*GIVE THIS MAN(or Woman) A REP.*


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Awe123 said:


> Same goes for her and her attorney.
> 
> If she makes these accusations, she'd better have the EVIDENCE to back it up. Otherwise, this case is a non-starter.
> 
> As I said before, it goes both ways.


That's my whole point. There's no evidence that he assaulted her so accusing him would be stupid. There's also no evidence that she's lying and trying to get attention or money from him so accusing her of such a thing is stupid, too.




> Yeah. DNA from his skin that may have rubbed on her when he *allegedly* had her in a headlock? Perhaps from his sweat or something.
> 
> C'mon, man. The police forensics have a lot of hi-tech devices to find out if Heath put his hands on her or not.


Forensics to see if someone touched you? Five months later? I don't think that's what forensics is used for.


----------



## Awe123 (Aug 11, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Forensics to see if someone touched you? Five months later? I don't think that's what forensics is used for.


Hey. I wouldn't underestimate the Police and their ability to do CSI-style stuff. 


And as far as the Fiance-thing goes, I think someone in this thread mentioned it...I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Awe123 said:


> Hey. I wouldn't underestimate the Police and their ability to do CSI-style stuff.


Yeah... forensic detective stuff doesn't work like it does on the CSI show.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> I agree with all your points, but the first one especially. The "lolol she's ugly who would rape her" comments makes me think most of the people here are children. It doesn't work like that fellas.


To be honest with you I get that feeling at times as well.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> LMAO. That's the first sign that this situation is dodgy. If Heath Slater is popular then Randy Orton is a bigger draw than Steve Austin.
> 
> There's no way this happened. You're telling me Slater tried to RAPE her and it took her FIVE MONTHS to report it? GTFO with this shit. This bitch wants money.
> 
> The last clue that this is bogus is...well, look at her. You're telling me a WWE Superstar, even one with the status of Heath Slater who could use his status to get any piece of ass he wants and he goes after HER? No way, man. No way.


you're probably right, but hopefully this gets him the fuck off TV. if it does I'll get my girlfriend to file a police report against JoMo.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Yeah... forensic detective stuff doesn't work like it does on the CSI show.


You stole my line from me bro. Some people just watch to much CSI. In real life crooks do get away if there is no evidence and no they don't capture the bad guy in few days every single time. 

Get along with reality and stop watching those shows if it's screws with your perspective of reality.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Slater tried too give her the one man gangbang. I smell a T-shirt!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

the one man cock band


----------



## Sgt Lampshade (Mar 17, 2010)

I find this very hard to believe.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Soon the jokes will get old.

But putting them aside. 

To be serious here I would say it's pretty much "it's gonna get bad or worse" situation for heath.

I mean if the guy is found guilty his carer will definitely be over and he will go to jail. If the guy is found innocent he will still have to go with bad rep which will result in his burial most likely. 

And that's what we call a sticky situation folks.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

ice_edge said:


> And that's what we call a sticky situation folks.


Funny, that's what it would have been if the woman hadn't gotten away from him too.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Ladies and gentleman, this is a heel. So hated, he gets rape charges drummed up.


----------



## Double K (Jun 9, 2011)

Fucking lies.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

LOL when was the last time the top consecutive posts in a page all had an avatar for the same person


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

yo now that I think about this.. this could all be a work. Klebold has joined the WWE creative team:




Klebold said:


> First off I am NOT trolling and in any means trying to annoy anyone. This is a serious topic.
> 
> Rap.e is unfortunately a part of real life and seeing as wrestling plays off of real life situations and makes them into storyline I think a one-off rap.e angle would be something to consider. Russo and TNA live for one-off ratings bumps and no one can deny that a rap.e storyline would bring a ton of eye balls for TNA (for the wrong reasons of course but viewers are viewers).. TNA if they played it classy and didnt make it ridiculous and overthetop might get brownie points for intriguing TV.
> 
> ...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Haters gonna hate. Slaters gonna slate.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

FYI generally rape isnt about attractiveness, its about power and control for those who might be uneducated


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

She is ugly and a creep.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

I didn't know WWE hired private security officers for each of their contractors so right from the beginning its questionable.

Even if this is true:

"She said Slater put her in a chokehold started dragging her inside a downtown Atlanta hotel. "

Seriously? What are the odds of this actually happening. If someone sees a Wendy look a like dragging a woman in a chokehold wouldn't someone say something? That's not an occurrence that people just shrug off. 

Another liar going for easy money as far as I'm concerned.




Simply Flawless said:


> FYI generally rape isnt about attractiveness, its about power and control for those who might be uneducated



Except studies have shown that is completely false. Its about sexual release, not power. Law & Order isn't always right. Sure, if some guy is really desperate the attractiveness won't matter that much but it is about sex, not control or anything else.


----------



## Awe123 (Aug 11, 2011)

ice_edge said:


> You stole my line from me bro. Some people just watch to much CSI. In real life Crocks do get away if there is no evidence and no they don't capture the bad guy in few days every single time.
> 
> Get along with reality and stop watching those shows if it's screws with your perspective of reality.


Also in real life, Crooks get away, too. 






Simply Flawless said:


> FYI generally rape isnt about attractiveness, its about power and control for those who might be uneducated





TMPRKO said:


> Except studies have shown that is completely false. *Its about sexual release*, not power. Law & Order isn't always right.


Yep. That's more or less the case the majority of the time.

That's why people question Heath's sobriety(if this happened) and why they bash the Woman's "looks".


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Funny, that's what it would have been if the woman hadn't gotten away from him too.


That's the joke. :ns


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

Next time she will pay her meal when she goes to Wendy's.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I think a rape gimmick would really get him over as a heel. The One Man Rape Band :lmao


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

MMN said:


> I think a rape gimmick would really get him over as a heel. The One Man Rape Band :lmao



It didn't help Heidenreich.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh, holy shit. If he did do it, then he's obviously fucking scum and whatnot. Buut, I'm having a hard time buying it. He must be going through hell.



> On WWE's website, Slater is described as a "young stud"


What the fuck, who the fuck'd you ask to come to that? A deaf blind old bint? Certainly not a woman with you know, eyes.


----------



## BronzyCoder (Oct 7, 2010)

Slater? Lol. I mean...you'd be expecting Orton or something, but instead it's WWE "star" Heath Slater.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

greendayedgehead said:


> > On WWE's website, Slater is described as a "young stud"
> 
> 
> What the fuck, who the fuck'd you ask to come to that? A deaf blind old bint? Certainly not a woman with you know, eyes.


Of all the WWE superstars I'd call "studs", Slater sure as hell isn't on that list.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Poor Heath Slater.

- Vic


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Awe123 said:


> Also in real life, Crooks get away, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I said. Crooks get away. This is not CSI criminal drama.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The first eight inches were consensual.*


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

I tend to be pretty skeptical of these stories. It isn't that I don't believe they can't happen, but public figures are going to be targeted for false accusations a lot more often than others. I just hold judgment until more facts come in.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *The first eight inches were consensual.*


That mental image will haunt me for the rest of my days. Well done for triggering two of my phobias with only 6 words, bravo.

Now could you kindly pass the brain bleach?


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks like Wendy got busted.


----------



## LookAtMe (Nov 13, 2009)

Slaters Gonna Rape


----------



## Awe123 (Aug 11, 2011)

ice_edge said:


> That's what I said. Crooks get away. This is not CSI criminal drama.


Yeah but you said CROCKS not Crooks. Go back and read your post. :lmao


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *The first eight inches were consensual.*


The only one out of the two that looks like they would have the penis is the accuser.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Heath Slater found that pretty?


----------



## koop (Nov 12, 2009)

LOL there is no way this is legit, think about it. Would you throw your career away for that? If you believe this story, you are a tool. The one rock band must be loling right now.:gun:


----------



## Shadows420 (Dec 31, 2009)

Heath Slater = The One Man Cock Band.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Awe123 said:


> Yeah but you said CROCKS not Crooks. Go back and read your post. :lmao


Fixed. Damn those typos. Oh well no harm done during this fix. No hands bitten off by the crocks and nothing stolen by crooks.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

This? legit? yea no not even close.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

One man cock band is getting old. You guys need some fresh material.


----------



## Shadows420 (Dec 31, 2009)

ice_edge said:


> One man cock band is getting old. You guys need some fresh material.


Feel free to contribute anytime.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

ice_edge said:


> One man cock band is getting old. You guys need some fresh material.


If only it was Orton she accused. There are just ready-made "kendo stick" and "viper" jokes for exactly this kind of situation.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Shadows420 said:


> Feel free to contribute anytime.


Already have a few pages back.

So RA. Make some randy jokes if he would be in this situation. Entertain me.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Reservoir Angel said:


> If only it was Orton she accused. There are just ready-made "kendo stick" and "viper" jokes for exactly this kind of situation.


Not to mention Kane's big red machine...


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

greendayedgehead said:


> Not to mention Kane's big red machine...


and his two round friends - the Devil's favorite demon and the big red monster


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

greendayedgehead said:


> Not to mention Kane's big red machine...


Oh that's just a horrible mental image. As if this thread didn't provide enough of them already!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Reservoir Angel said:


> If only it was Orton she accused. There are just ready-made "kendo stick" and "viper" jokes for exactly this kind of situation.


He likes to slither right in after all


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> He likes to slither right in after all


The voices in his head told him to use the baby oil.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Don't talk about "the voices". 

One might think that Orton has gone mad and needs medical treatment.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

GUYS! :lmao I would have jumped right in with a spear joke but apparently something very similar actually did happen to Edge and Christian a while a go so er...

But honestly, the one big fat gaping hole here is *motive*. Slater claims he was with his fiance that night. Whether he was or he wasn't, he wouldn't have said a blatant lie only to get caught out and look more guilty, so odds are his fiance was at least in town. If she was in town and it was about sex as that other guy says, he wouldn't have done it if he knew he was going to get some in his immediate future.

And then there's the thing about you know, his career going to shit. Does he look stupid? Well, he does, but not that stupid.


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

Chokehold :lmao what did he do to her in the room a piledriver?


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

greendayedgehead said:


> And then there's the thing about you know, his career going to shit. Does he look stupid? Well, he does, but not that stupid.


Heath Slater's career going to shit. Heath Slater looking stupid.

Both of these things were established the moment he made his debut.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Consider him gone.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Now we know why Ezekiel Jackson left The Corre. Slater was continually hitting on him.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

Oliver said Slater attacked her as she walked with him inside the hotel.

She said Slater put her in a choke hold started dragging her inside a downtown Atlanta hotel.

Is this b.s i think so lol btw why would he attack her in the middle on a hotel when she was walking in their with him anyway that doesn't make any sence. also if her job was keeping the fans away from wrestlers why the hell does she say this 


Oliver said she managed to get away and was later able to identify her attacker as Slater.

your telling me she's working security to keep this guy safe but she has no clue who he is wtf. i no you all know it's b.s just wanted to point it out anyway


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Slater is gonna slate. He had to with that hairstyle of his.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't believe it's true, but I still think it is gonna cause Slater's career to suffer.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

sorry guys i tried to upload the picture they have of slater it's hilarious but needless to say i failed


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Starbuck said:


> He put her in a chokehold? :lmao
> 
> If this turns out to be true then I'll feel bad but as of now lol.


It probably isn't true since it took her this long to say something. She just wants some money.



Rev™;10125547 said:


> Wade Barrett is going to have a field day with this over his Twitter.


I'm pretty sure that he won't. This is not something to joke about.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Heath Slater assaults my eyes and ears whenever he's on tv and given a microphone.

This sounds like bs though, as I doubt she'd wait so long to report it. Besides, without witnesses I don't see how this could possibly be confirmed after all that time.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

> This has nothing to do with the WWE.


Gotta love how the WWE always try to distance themselves from guys when something bad happens to a guy outside the ring because they are "private contractors". But they don't mind shoving it down our throat when it's something like them making an appearance on a TV show


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Evo said:


> True or not, Slater has indirectly supplied me with my new signature.


LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Evo said:


> True or not, Slater has indirectly supplied me with my new signature.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

chronoxiong said:


> Slater is gonna slate. He had to with that hairstyle of his.


Slater is gonna slate while haters are gonna hate said that Slater while he said talk to ya'll later.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

TMPRKO said:


> Except studies have shown that is completely false. Its about sexual release, not power. Law & Order isn't always right. Sure, if some guy is really desperate the attractiveness won't matter that much but it is about sex, not control or anything else.


Yeah studies have debunked that "power" theory for a long time.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

No wonder they changed his entrance theme to porno music.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Venomous said:


> No wonder they changed his entrance theme to porno music.







There it is for those who haven't heard it.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I can't even take her story seriously. We're not talking about some small town or somewhere in the middle of the forest. This is Atlanta we are talking about, and if this truly happened, then there would have been entry of eyewitness accounts. Plus, I'm sure it would have been in the news shortly thereafter. Probably another obsessive fans who wants some attention.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Damn Slater, she is so ugly!*


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm not buying it, wrestling aside, 5 months to report a rape is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Relax dudes, "Slate Dogg" was just practicing a new submission manuver that he's adding to his moveset to improve his workrate.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

ITT: WF defends a man accused of sexual assault, claims that rape is motivated by sexual gratification and calls the alleged victim fat and ugly.

Stay classy angry 13-19 year-olds. Keep reaching for that rainbow.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

what woman wouldn't want handsome Heath?


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

Handsome Heath strikes again?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I am going to go ahead and say that I believe her story. 

If she were making this up, then she would probably be an attention whore and if so, she would go for the big guns like a John Cena or something like that. She would even go and try to take on the company as a whole. But no, she's singling out a guy that is a bit player. What's the point if it isn't true? 

Also, I think if Slater was innocent, WWE would back him up a little bit. I can't prove this beyond anything but gut feelings (and like I said, I'm just stating what I think) but if nothing happened, I don't think WWE would have as much of a problem sticking up for there guy. 

And lastly, the story itself is not overly dramatized or romanticized compared to most others. She got away before she could be raped for one thing, and it doesn't sound gratuitous or over the top (like something you'd see on Lifetime or something). I don't know. I can just picture the scene of him being drunk and just getting out of control with the person nearest to him and there you go. 

If he's innocent, then my apologies, but either way, this is going to be bad press for the WWE & the wrestling business as a whole. 

Also,, if Slater is guilty, then fuck him, he deserves to be brought to justice for doing something so disgusting.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Sometimes, you just gotta take the pussy.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Slayers are gonna slay... nah nah nah, nah nah nah, heh heh in jail.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Naw mean?


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I can tell you right now. Would you like to know? Nothing.
> 
> You know, I didn't even bring this up because it slipped my mind, but read this...
> 
> ...


Exactly what I was thinking. Maybe she's the "I hate you heath slater" guy's woman?


----------



## terrylee (Aug 12, 2011)

This is just crazy, haha.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

A claim after 5 months...? She should have called the police right then and there if this was true.

But for some reason, I doubt it.


----------



## The Awesome Punk (Apr 30, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> LMAO. That's the first sign that this situation is dodgy. If Heath Slater is popular then Randy Orton is a bigger draw than Steve Austin.
> 
> There's no way this happened. You're telling me Slater tried to RAPE her and it took her FIVE MONTHS to report it? GTFO with this shit. This bitch wants money.
> 
> The last clue that this is bogus is...well, look at her. You're telling me a WWE Superstar, even one with the status of Heath Slater who could use his status to get any piece of ass he wants and he goes after HER? No way, man. No way.


this ^^^^^^^
and if she was assaulted why report five month laters? come on srsly it's obvious as fuck she wants publicity and money 
though u cant be surprised that no one wants to fuck with Slater lol


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

TripleG said:


> I am going to go ahead and say that I believe her story.
> 
> If she were making this up, then she would probably be an attention whore and if so, she would go for the big guns like a John Cena or something like that. She would even go and try to take on the company as a whole. But no, she's singling out a guy that is a bit player. What's the point if it isn't true?
> 
> ...


Probably because she wasn't assigned to protect John Cena?

I'm sure the part of her story that she was assigned to Slater is true. She can't just make up that she walked John Cena into his hotel if she never did.

And besides, this is 2011. The 'attacker' could have been a referee and it still would have received this publicity.

Anyway, pretty much every single hotel in the world (especially one that the WWE would put their stars up at for Wrestlemania) has security cameras, so if there is any truth to this story all they gotta do is check the tapes.


Unless it turns out that the hotel only saves the digital camera feed for 5 months...hmm... :hmm:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> *He put her in a chokehold?* :lmao
> 
> If this turns out to be true then I'll feel bad but as of now lol.


I was thinking the same thing, she probably said it because he is a wrestler, cliche mistake number 1.


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYc0HlTLWFo


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

One Man Rape Band. I like the sound of that strangely.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Adramelech said:


> ITT: WF defends a man accused of sexual assault, claims that rape is motivated by sexual gratification and calls the alleged victim fat and ugly.
> 
> Stay classy angry 13-19 year-olds. Keep reaching for that rainbow.


:lmao this. I'm not at all surprised by these comments though.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

LOL Slater


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

rjsbx1 said:


> I'm not buying it, wrestling aside, 5 months to report a rape is absolutely ridiculous.


This.

I am a woman and if a guy tried to drag me off to rape me damn right i wouldnt wait FIVE fucking months, i'd be calling the cops the minute it happened. Funny how nobody reported seeing thuis as a witness since he was dragging her kicking and screaming in a BUSY place like Atlanta.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> LMAO. That's the first sign that this situation is dodgy. If Heath Slater is popular then Randy Orton is a bigger draw than Steve Austin.
> 
> There's no way this happened. You're telling me Slater tried to RAPE her and it took her FIVE MONTHS to report it? GTFO with this shit. This bitch wants money.
> 
> The last clue that this is bogus is...well, look at her. You're telling me a WWE Superstar, even one with the status of Heath Slater who could use his status to get any piece of ass he wants and he goes after HER? No way, man. No way.


how do you know it happened five months before


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

reymisteriofan said:


> how do you know it happened five months before


She stated it happened during the time of Mania, April to August is 5 months


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Just another woman abusing a man's celebrity status with false rape charges for monetary gain. This kinda crap happens all the time, sadly.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Slater just slote himself into prison.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Rop3 said:


> Just another woman a*busing a man's celebrity status *with false rape charges for monetary gain. This kinda crap happens all the time, sadly.


Hardly


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> She stated it happened during the time of Mania, April to August is 5 months


You get a gold star! Five months!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Most likely a release if the news are true.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Is this why Gabriel has been getting singles promos and matches (on NXT, but a singles match nonetheless)


----------



## AMxPunk (Jul 1, 2011)

This is bullshit,I don't believe it


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

adrian_zombo said:


> Is this why Gabriel has been getting singles promos and matches (on NXT, but a singles match nonetheless)


No. I think he has been getting the promos because he is simply better.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

My opinion on this story -

:bs::bs::bs::bs::bs:


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

lolol at people who think the story is true.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> This.
> 
> I am a woman and if a guy tried to drag me off to rape me damn right i wouldnt wait FIVE fucking months, i'd be calling the cops the minute it happened. Funny how nobody reported seeing thuis as a witness since he was dragging her kicking and screaming in a BUSY place like Atlanta.


The delay in reporting is hardly uncommon though. Some women for whatever reason, whether it be low self esteem or simply fear, take a long time to report crimes of this nature. Then there's the huge number that simply don't report it at all.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

Why is a woman protecting 6ft tall ripped men? and it says popular, so it can't be Slater... lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I love that the URL for this thread reads: "woman-claims-she-assaulted-heath-slater-over-wrestlemania-weekend"

basically, the URL is a complete reversal of the story. it's fantastic.


----------



## N2L48 (Mar 16, 2010)

Did anyone see a picture of this woman? C'mon now, even for Slater.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> The delay in reporting is hardly uncommon though. Some women for whatever reason, whether it be low self esteem or simply fear, take a long time to report crimes of this nature. Then there's the huge number that simply don't report it at all.


She herself stated she was waiting for her boss to report the incident, that screams BS to me


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

Epic story for Slater to get some heat. He just goes around trying to rape all the divas and wears huge rapist glasses.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*HIDE YO KIDS HIDE YO WIFE!*


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Smashisleet said:


> Epic story for Slater to get some heat. He just goes around trying to rape all the divas and wears huge rapist glasses.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

For a split second when I skimmed-read the title I though you meant Woman (Benoit ring a bell??) claims she was assaulted, dayyyyym.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Smashisleet said:


> Epic story for Slater to get some heat. He just goes around trying to rape all the divas and wears huge rapist glasses.


Yeah cause that's what an up-and-coming talent needs: a rape storyline! Nothing can ever go wrong there.


----------



## Awe123 (Aug 11, 2011)

D17 said:


> For a split second when I skimmed-read the title I though you meant Woman (Benoit ring a bell??) claims she was assaulted, dayyyyym.


Dude, that's in poor taste, man. "Woman" is dead, you know. fpalm






greendayedgehead said:


> The delay in reporting is hardly uncommon though. Some women for whatever reason, whether it be low self esteem or simply fear, take a long time to report crimes of this nature. Then there's the huge number that simply don't report it at all.


true but looking at her picture, she looks like a Tough woman who takes no shit from anyone and not some meek mamby-pamby so I doubt she has esteem issues or fears anything except losing an opportunity to cash-in here.




Simply Flawless said:


> She herself stated she was waiting for her boss to report the incident, that screams BS to me


Agreed. That was downright retarded. :no:


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm not going to declare him guilty or innocent but... he is from West Virginia and if Deliverence taught us anything it's that West Virginia is populated by hillbilly rapists.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> LMAO. That's the first sign that this situation is dodgy. If Heath Slater is popular then Randy Orton is a bigger draw than Steve Austin.


Its worse than that. 
If Slater is classed as popular by ANYONE then Drew McIntyre is a bigger draw than Jesus Christ himself


----------



## Awe123 (Aug 11, 2011)

Johnny Sweatpants said:


> I'm not going to declare him guilty or innocent but... he is from West Virginia and if Deliverence taught us anything it's that West Virginia is populated by hillbilly rapists.


Problem with your statement :

Most Hillbilly's are missing alot of teeth.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Johnny Sweatpants said:


> I'm not going to declare him guilty or innocent but... he is from West Virginia and if Deliverence taught us anything it's that West Virginia is populated by hillbilly rapists.


(8)Take me home, country road to the place i belong.......west virginia(8)

Yeah i could imagine Slater singing that whilst raping people.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

I'd rather not make assumptions until we get more information, but to brush it aside and deem it bullshit purely because she didn't report it at the time is stupid. So many people who are assaulted take a good while to report it.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

this is obviously a wwe storyline to push slater.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

I wonder why it took five months to hear about this.... :side:


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

Johnny Sweatpants said:


> I'm not going to declare him guilty or innocent but... he is from West Virginia and if Deliverence taught us anything it's that West Virginia is populated by hillbilly rapists.


Did Slater try to make this woman squeal like a pig?


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Slater is a lesbian?!


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

I certainly hope this isn't true and I hate to say she's full of shit, but just the fact alone that there weren't any witnesses or camera footage makes it sound fishy. If he is innocent, this is a whole new kind of heat and the term Slater heat will become as infamous as X-Pac heat. Now with that aside....

Hey baybeh, wanna see how a one man southern rock band with no instrument plays? Well first I go south to Vaginia, naw mean and then....

 GIFSoup


----------



## Thumpa (Mar 14, 2010)

What a great heel.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Once you become a rapist, you're done in society.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Did some searching, this is his girlfriend


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Johnny Sweatpants said:


> I'm not going to declare him guilty or innocent but... he is from West Virginia and if Deliverence taught us anything it's that West Virginia is populated by hillbilly rapists.


I always thought that Deliverance was based in Georgia. Well he is alleged of raping this woman in Georgia so it makes sense. Ben Rapelissberger was also falsely alleged in the same state. Either way this turns out Heath Slater's career is fucked now and if not just his career his entire life as well.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

floyd2386 said:


> Did some searching, this is his girlfriend


First off, I would have bet money on him actually being dating Justin Gabriel. 

Secondly, wow she can do so much better.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

floyd2386 said:


> Did some searching, this is his girlfriend


If he'll put his missus in a headlock, it's not a big jump to putting a sleeper on a stranger..

Something about him annoys me so intensely. Wait, not something, everything. He gets legit, wanna-see-his-face-broken heat from me.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I always thought that Deliverance was based in Georgia. Well he is alleged of raping this woman in Georgia so it makes sense. Ben Rapelissberger was also falsely alleged in the same state. Either way this turns out Heath Slater's career is fucked now and if not just his career his entire life as well.


Well I'll be goddamned, you're right. I'm so embarrassed. I've been wrong about Deliverance for decades! 



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> If he'll put his missus in a headlock, it's not a big jump to putting a sleeper on a stranger..
> 
> Something about him annoys me so intensely. Wait, not something, everything. He gets legit, wanna-see-his-face-broken heat from me.


I couldn't agree more. Heath is one of those rare wrestlers that I love to hate and hate to love! I maintain that all he needs to become a super-mega-heel is a winning streak. Of course that's probably not gonna happen now...


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

laugh-out-loud said:


> I'd rather not make assumptions until we get more information, but to brush it aside and deem it bullshit purely because she didn't report it at the time is stupid. So many people who are assaulted take a good while to report it.


She herself stated she was waiting for her BOSS to report that is why we are saying this is bollocks, i'd buy the story if she didnt just shoot her own case in the foot by saying she sat on her arse and waited for her boss to report it.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Slaters gonna Slate? Rapers gonna Rape


----------



## Sharpshooter 79.4 (Mar 13, 2006)

Reservoir Angel said:


> First off, I would have bet money on him actually being dating Justin Gabriel.
> 
> *Secondly, wow she can do so much better.*


I don't know where you get the right to say that. You don't know Heath personally nor his girlfriend. People need to remember that the personas talent display on screen doesn't reflect on who they truly are off screen. 

As for these accusations, I think they're bogus. Why would this woman report something like this 5 months after it took place? It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I read this article in another forum and I couldnt believe this if this is true then Heath Slater is finished in WWE.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

It's absolutely hilarious how people thinking that us defending Heath f*cking Slater is because we're wrestling fans.

He's Heath f'ing Slater...

What the hell do we have to defend this guy for? He's not The Rock.

Wrestling COMPLETELY aside, this woman took 5 months to report an alleged rape case. FIVE. All hotels, especially hotels that wrestlers would use, have cameras in every hallway. Just find the tape; but you bet your ass that I don't believe a single word this woman said.

Open your eyes.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

floyd2386 said:


> Did some searching, this is his girlfriend


wow

she's actually pretty. how???


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Some rape victims dont come out with what happened to them for months so this could be true. Heath Slater is in big trouble if this goes to court his WWE career could be finished


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

greendayedgehead said:


> wow
> 
> she's actually pretty. how???


Wow wtf.

People are acting like good looking people are the only ones allowed to get good looking people and stuff...


----------



## Awe123 (Aug 11, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Some rape victims dont come out with what happened to them for months so this could be true. Heath Slater is in big trouble if this goes to court his WWE career could be finished


Kelly Kelly fan, if this goes to court, there had better be a Videotape of this "assault" happening 'cause if not, this case gets thrown out.


Remember that the woman said she was dragged into the Hotel, meaning the ENTRANCE where there are CAMERAS.....


Sounds very fishy.....


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Awe123 said:


> Kelly Kelly fan, if this goes to court, there had better be a Videotape of this "assault" happening 'cause if not, this case gets thrown out.
> 
> 
> Remember that the woman said she was dragged into the Hotel, meaning the ENTRANCE where there are CAMERAS.....
> ...


There isn't any evidence which is why this is total BS. It took her this long to say something and I don't buy the excuse about victims waiting a long time before reporting the incident. Also I agree with the person above who disagrees with the fact that we're just defending Heath Slater just because we're wrestling fans. Most people here don't like him anyway but we smell BS when we sense it.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

These Heath Slater jokes are getting old and unfunny. Woman is dead. She was Nancy Benoit, aka Chris Benoit's wife. 

You guys got a lot of growing up to do.


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

Load of BS. Heath Slater didn't rape any black chick. "He put me in a chokehold" XD


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> If he'll put his missus in a headlock, it's not a big jump to putting a sleeper on a stranger..
> 
> Something about him annoys me so intensely. Wait, not something, everything. He gets legit, wanna-see-his-face-broken heat from me.


Oh you are not the only one. It has nothing to do with his wrestling skill or even his personality since I don't know if he has one. I just legit hate his face.


He is down with the brown, though. The guy dated Rhaka.


And whoever said that this can't be true because she's ugly needs to plug out their computer and never use the internet again. Holy fucking idiocy.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Sharpshooter 79.4 said:


> I don't know where you get the right to say that. You don't know Heath personally nor his girlfriend. People need to remember that the personas talent display on screen doesn't reflect on who they truly are off screen.


THIS TIMES A FUCKING MILLION. Repped. Goddamn the hate this guy gets is fucking bullshit. Anyone who can blindly say she can do better deserves to be kicked in the yambag so they may never befoul the earth with their offspring.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

I did not think that woman is ugly.

LOL most people here probably has not seen ugly woman.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

That's his fiance? No way Slater went after that hag.


----------



## imaliljimmy (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah I'm not a heath slater fan but I seriously doubt this is true.

He dragged her into a hotel in a choke hold and no one noticed? Theres no cctv? No one on reception? No other guests? Even if it was quiet and late at night is Slater really stupid enough to think I can grab this chick by the neck and no one will phone the police on me? 


Ofc maybe someone did notice maybe they turned a blind eye cus Heath is such a BIG star maybe a lot of people noticed and agreed to not mention anything. Maybe its all a conspiracy against her. Maybe she should be R-Truths security guard


Also am I the only one thinking I never want to have someone on my security team that I can grab and pull around the place at will?


Ofc Heath Slater does use this technique to pull women look wrist is under the neck ITS A CHOKE HOLD!!! (Btw Heath if you read this props dude she's a hottie punching above your weight is every mans dream)


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

imaliljimmy said:


> Also am I the only one thinking I never want to have someone on my security team that I can grab and pull around the place at will?


Yeah this popped up in my head. Heath isn't that big of a guy is he? I think she's in the wrong line of work. I would also think that after this kind of thing happened and her boss took that long to report, she would have quit and possibly file a lawsuit on her employer as well.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Slater's career is still gonna suffer, even if he is found innocent.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

mr cricket said:


> Slater's career is still gonna suffer, even if he is found innocent.


I'm afraid you're right, even if the WWE pardon him, if word of this gets out, there is going to be more than fans saying "I hate you Heath Slater" I fear some fans may even try getting physical with Heath. How the hell would they handle that? Poor guy.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> There isn't any evidence which is why this is total BS. It took her this long to say something and I don't buy the excuse about victims waiting a long time before reporting the incident. Also I agree with the person above who disagrees with the fact that we're just defending Heath Slater just because we're wrestling fans. Most people here don't like him anyway but we smell BS when we sense it.


This

Its not the fact she's scared to report it, she said she WAITED FOR HER BOSS TO REPORT IT...no victim would ever take this course, and by that i mean wait for spomeone else to report the crime it doesnt make sense. I would buy the story if she said she was afraid to report it herself but come on, you dont sit on your arse for FIVE months waiting for someone else to report a crime. Once this is cleared up as much as i hate Heath i hope he sues the woman for everything she's got for slandering his name. Sadly rape accusations tend to stick regardless of fact or fiction


----------



## SpearAndJackhammer (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks like the one man rock band has just outplayed his gig. 

lol.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> LMAO. That's the first sign that this situation is dodgy. If Heath Slater is popular then Randy Orton is a bigger draw than Steve Austin.
> 
> There's no way this happened. You're telling me Slater tried to RAPE her and it took her FIVE MONTHS to report it? GTFO with this shit. This bitch wants money.
> 
> The last clue that this is bogus is...well, look at her. You're telling me a WWE Superstar, even one with the status of Heath Slater who could use his status to get any piece of ass he wants and he goes after HER? No way, man. No way.


Hahaha, wow. If she wanted money why would she go after a nobody like Heath Slater?

Also, have you ever been really drunk?



floyd2386 said:


> I'm afraid you're right, even if the WWE pardon him, if word of this gets out, there is going to be more than fans saying "I hate you Heath Slater" I fear some fans may even try getting physical with Heath. How the hell would they handle that? Poor guy.


Oh please. Stone Cold beat his wife. Jimmy Snuka murdered his girlfriend. A little alleged forcey fun time on the part of Heath Slater of all people isn't going to make national headlines so nobody outside of the IWC will hear about it and even then most of them probably won't care after a month or two.

And then of course, even if he's convicted and thrown in prison there will be apologists coming along saying Kevin Sullivan did it. Or Rikishi... you know, for the people.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

Come on guys he is the 'one man rock band'. look at the dude, he opitomises rock n roll, all he was doing was getting a bit rough with a chick and living that rock star lifestyle, give him a break.

On a serious note, i hope this is true and the useless son of a bitch gets fired. (Yes i'm awaiting some idiot to tell me how he's one of the best sellers in the business)


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

TheBusiness said:


> Come on guys he is the 'one man rock band'. look at the dude, he opitomises rock n roll, all he was doing was getting a bit rough with a chick and living that rock star lifestyle, give him a break.
> 
> On a serious note, i hope this is true and the useless son of a bitch gets fired. (Yes i'm awaiting some idiot to tell me how he's one of the best sellers in the business)


You hope this is true so he gets fired? You deserve to die a slow, painful death.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Camoron said:


> Hahaha, wow. If she wanted money why would she go after a nobody like Heath Slater?
> 
> Also, have you ever been really drunk?
> 
> ...


Not to notpick or anything but those guys you mentioned, there was evidence they did it with Heath's there is no such evidence. No matter where on the card a wrestler is dont you think it was gonna get reported no matter what?


----------



## TheCodeBreaker Y2J (Apr 4, 2011)

Its Tiger wood syndrome , Woman has a shitty job needs cash claims she was either raped , paid for sex or assaulted to gain money from a famous person. 

I call bullshit.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Slater is awesome. 

Slater did not assault some dumb bitch.

Fuck money grubbing hoes


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Simply Flawless said:


> Not to notpick or anything but those guys you mentioned, there was evidence they did it with Heath's there is no such evidence. No matter where on the card a wrestler is dont you think it was gonna get reported no matter what?


If it happened? Yeah, it will be reported. If it was made up? I can't see anyone fabricating a story that Heath Slater, of all people, would do this. As far as evidence goes, how do you know what evidence there is? Has there been a trial? New developments? Am I missing something?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Camoron said:


> If it happened? Yeah, it will be reported. If it was made up? I can't see anyone fabricating a story that Heath Slater, of all people, would do this. As far as evidence goes, how do you know what evidence there is? Has there been a trial? New developments? Am I missing something?


Not a single person in 5 months reported this, she waited for her boss to call the cops thats enough evidence she's making it up


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Awe123 said:


> Kelly Kelly fan, if this goes to court, there had better be a Videotape of this "assault" happening 'cause if not, this case gets thrown out.
> 
> 
> Remember that the woman said she was dragged into the Hotel, meaning the ENTRANCE where there are CAMERAS.....
> ...


It doesnt always come down to having video evidence. Rape is a terrible thing and this woman has probably only just got enough courage to speak up. Its a bit werid how Heath Slater hasent said anything towards this so he must be gulity


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> It doesnt always come down to having video evidence. Rape is a terrible thing and this woman has probably only just got enough courage to speak up. Its a bit werid how Heath Slater hasent said anything towards this so he must be gulity


How the hell do you know he hasn't said anything towards this? And actually he did say he was with his fiancé, what more does the man need to say outside of court and where is he supposed to say it?


----------



## hotstuffm8 (Jun 28, 2011)

Camoron said:


> Hahaha, wow. If she wanted money why would she go after a nobody like Heath Slater?


WWE has money. She can sue under "unsafe work environment" if Slater is found guilty.



Camoron said:


> Also, have you ever been really drunk?


Yes. But unless you are closer enough an acquaintance of Slater to know he goes into an indiscriminate "rape-mode" when drunk, that is not a valid point.

On the other hand, I don't quite agree with people who are saying how 5mths is a really long time to report the crime, and how it really is a lame excuse that the alleged victim was waiting on her boss to raise a formal case against Slater. She has no self-esteem issues because she "looks" like a tough woman? Groundless speculation. And contrary to some posters' beliefs, there really are people who would trust their bosses to stand up for them in these situations.

That said, "innocent until proven guilty". People should really stop with the hate on Slater until he is convicted. I mean, cmon man, saying his fiance is "could do better"? That's just juvenile and mean-spirited. Its not like you know Slater personally. He just might be a really swell guy...

Or he might be a wannabe-rapist. Personally, I'll hold judgment until the truth comes to light and "sets us free".


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> I don't quite agree with people who are saying how 5mths is a really long time to report the crime, and how it really is a lame excuse that the alleged victim was waiting on her boss to raise a formal case against Slater.


If she was so traumatised and and angry he did this she herself would go to the police, the fact she didnt makes it seem fishy thats all


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Slater's gonna slate, really. They probably had (rough) sex, she needs money, sues the only celeb she fucked. Happens a lot.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> If she was so traumatised and and angry he did this she herself would go to the police, the fact she didnt makes it seem fishy thats all


The thing is victims do stuff like that all the time, take for example wives who have been abused, they often never say anything. The sad thing is logic kind of doesn't apply to this sort of thing.

Someone I'm very close to was raped when she was 17, she regretably kept it to herself for years due to fear and shame. It really fucks with a person's logic and a lot of other things.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Jethro said:


> Slater's gonna slate, really. They probably had (rough) sex, she needs money, sues the only celeb she fucked. Happens a lot.


This. Who knows what happened but it wouldn't surprise me if he fucked her and now she needs money. She probably doesn't have a job or has kids and has no money or something. Another thing I don't get is out of the whole roster why would she pick Heath Slater or any athlete or famous person who has been in Atlanta in the past 6 months for that matter. He's probably one of the easiest to pick on when you really think about it but it wouldn't surprise me either if he did actually fuck this woman because out of all the people this bitch could have picked she picked Heath Slater. I mean picking Heath Slater she might as well be suing me or joe schmo. Heath Slater is a nobody with no money and WWE wants nothing to do with this.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

Heath Slater is just trying to draw heat it is likely work or possibly a gold digger.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Even if it ends up not being true this will damage Slater's reputation and his life will get harder.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

AvonBarksdale said:


> Heath Slater is just trying to draw heat it is likely work or possibly a gold digger.


Rape? Really? Really? Do you honestly believe WWE would do that? I mean that is stu *remembers Katie Vick*...oh yeah. *cringe*

Joking aside. I highly doubt that.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

We all know the wrestlers sleep around on the road since their not with their loved ones that much thats all im saying


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

When was the last time a WWE star actually got in trouble for an incident that didn't involve a car.

Many times we hear a WWE star getting involved in some sort of problem with some other person, but in the end I think that person ends up losing out. Didn't some fan sue Jericho for hurting them when he didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm gunna say he's innocent until proven guilty but I'm not gunna take anything away from the credibility of the women here.


----------



## Cailet (Mar 14, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> If she was so traumatised and and angry he did this she herself would go to the police, the fact she didnt makes it seem fishy thats all


Take a guess what percentage of cases of sexual assault/rape actually get reported to the police.

It's not a big number.

Ttry for a moment to imagine that you have been threatened with rape and manhandled by some thug who was intending to abuse you. Now imagine telling the police, telling your parents and telling your friends.

Believe me, however hardcore and honest you like to believe you are your mind will try to run from something like that, you will not want to think about it, much less talk about it. It's about the worst thing that can happen to a person and _it nearly happened to you_. It takes courage, real courage to step forward and make that accusation and people in this thread are demonstrating why.

By the sounds of the story (if she's telling the truth and I don't know either way) she tried to get it dealt with quietly and when she finally realised it was simply being swept under the rug _then_ she went public.

Is she telling the truth? I don't know. If she is then hopefully it'll be found in a court of law and Slater will receive a fit punishment and if she's not then shame on her because every false accusation makes it that much harder for the real victims to be heard. But her actions so far don't speak very much either way and the number of people jumping in with claims that she's lying (or worse, the 'lol fugly bitch' crowd) is pretty depressing to watch.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Cailet said:


> and if she's not then shame on her because every false accusation makes it that much harder for the real victims to be heard.


It's already reached that point. Most of the time when celebrities (or in this case Heath Slater) are accused of crimes like this most people don't take the accusations seriously because many of them get falsely accused.


----------



## Awe123 (Aug 11, 2011)

My Apologies for bumping this thread but I felt the need to add my two cents here : 




floyd2386 said:


> I'm afraid you're right, even if the WWE pardon him, if word of this gets out, there is going to be more than fans saying "I hate you Heath Slater" I fear some fans may even try getting physical with Heath. How the hell would they handle that? Poor guy.


What do you mean by "getting physical"? This isn't a Casey Anthony situation. 



Let's say Heath is exonerated(the case will be thrown out, IMO), he will still have his cute GF on his side and who gives a crap what anyone else thinks? 

Yeah he'll hear some crap from the crowd in WWE arenas but not much(also no chance of any offensive Signs showing up either since WWE Security is pretty strict about that). 





Simply Flawless said:


> Sadly rape accusations tend to stick regardless of fact or fiction


True but I think that as long as his GF is on his side, who cares what others say?


I think it would've been a problem if he was accused of Child molesting or something like that. Now THAT is an accusation that will stick to someone their whole lives unless that person moves to another state(provided that person is found innocent). 




Cowabunga said:


> Even if it ends up not being true this will damage Slater's reputation and his life will get harder.


How?


How would his life get harder? It's not like he was accused of being a Child molestor or anything....

This will all either blow over or blow up once the facts are revealed....I vote for the former.






hotstuffm8 said:


> And contrary to some posters' beliefs, there really are people who would trust their bosses to stand up for them in these situations.


Sorry but IMO, those people are DUMB then. :no:

You don't depend on someone ELSE to go to the Police for you!! 

*They're not the ones who were *allegedly* assaulted!!* C'mon, hotstuff...





Cailet said:


> Is she telling the truth? I don't know. If she is then hopefully it'll be found in a court of law and Slater will receive a fit punishment and *if she's not then shame on her because every false accusation makes it that much harder for the real victims to be heard.*




What about the person she ACCUSES?? That person's reputation goes straight down the toilet and he's branded for LIFE. 

It's all about the "poor real victims" out there which is a good point but let's not lose sight that the ones being WRONGLY ACCUSED *also become Victims themselves.* Victims, not of the Court of Law, but of the Court of Public Opinion.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

hotstuffm8 said:


> Yes. But unless you are closer enough an acquaintance of Slater to know he goes into an indiscriminate "rape-mode" when drunk, that is not a valid point.


Not the point I was making, I was responding to Pyro who said that the woman wasn't hot and therefore it must not be true. Has nothing to do with "drunk rape mode". Besides, maybe Heath Slater gets turned on by middle aged security guards, who knows?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

redeadening said:


> Haters gonna hate. Slaters gonna slate.


rapers gonna rape?














someone probably said it, ididnt read this ponderous thread


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

Buahahahahahahahahahaha,,, this is sooo bull, no way this ever happened... Bitch is just slatting .


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Slater slates unattractive woman?

Who would've slought?


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

all in all... said:


> rapers gonna rape?


Bakers gonna bake, rockers gonna rock, beaters gonna beat and slater haters are almost gone as of late.

I can rhyme.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

One Man Jailhouse Rock Band


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Awe123 said:


> What do you mean by "getting physical"? This isn't a Casey Anthony situation.


This guy already gets a lot of blind hate, half of the posts in this thread prove just that. It doesn't need to be a Casey Anthony situation, all it takes is one idiot, likely a drunken one that already hates the guy to feel like Heath got away with attempted rape. It's as simple as that. CM Punk has been slapped by an old lady in the crowd, so getting punched by a fan is just as possible.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

LOL I love how this is the pic they use in the article.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Awe123 said:


> Let's say Heath is exonerated(the case will be thrown out, IMO), he will still have his cute GF on his side and who gives a crap what anyone else thinks?


Aww. Noble attitude to have but trust me, the social pressure he'd feel if this ended in a particularly 'unclean' or fishy way would be horrible. A lot of abuse would come his way, and more importantly for his job, the WWE's way. This is the kind of thing that would make them ask him to maybe 'take a little time offscreen', and lead to an eventual release.


----------



## Awe123 (Aug 11, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> Aww. Noble attitude to have but trust me, the social pressure he'd feel if this ended in a particularly 'unclean' or fishy way would be horrible. A lot of abuse would come his way, and more importantly for his job, the WWE's way. This is the kind of thing that would make them ask him to maybe 'take a little time offscreen', and lead to an eventual release.


Translation to your post :

I pray that this leads to his release. That's the real gist of your post 'cause really...what I said is pretty valid, especially *when*(not if) it's found that the so-called "victim" in question was after a "cash-in" attempt at Heath's expense. 




floyd2386 said:


> This guy already gets a lot of blind hate, half of the posts in this thread prove just that. It doesn't need to be a Casey Anthony situation, all it takes is one idiot, likely a drunken one that already hates the guy to feel like Heath got away with attempted rape. It's as simple as that. CM Punk has been slapped by an old lady in the crowd, so getting punched by a fan is just as possible.





If a fan punched him, you think Heath won't punch him back? Hello Self-Defense!!


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Awe123 said:


> If a fan punched him, you think Heath won't punch him back? Hello Self-Defense!!


Yup, no worries, Heath can punch back. What could possibly go wrong with that? It wouldn't be self defense because the fan would only likely be able to get the one hit in. Also keep in mind that hit could be from anything that could fit into one's hand. 

The WWE won't want a guy who attracts this kind of attention. It ain't gonna matter if it's Slater's fault. He isn't important like Jericho, he's more like The Hurricane. Hmmm, what happened to that guy?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

If this thread has been going for long then I guess there is some legitimacy to this claim or is it just nonsensical arguing from the posters?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Another point I would like to say is he has a girlfriend in real life from a poster who put the photo on here so really this shows hes not faithful


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Haters gunna slate

Slaters gunna rape


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Another point I would like to say is he has a girlfriend in real life from a poster who put the photo on here so really this shows hes not faithful


He's not faithful? It hasn't been proven that he did this and according to Slater he was with her. That should be pretty self explainitory, but for those with a slow wit, she knows if she was with him, if he wasn't and he was unfaithful, it's as easy as her saying he wasn't with her.

Further more if she was with, there would be ZERO reason for him to do this.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Anyone find it strange how Health Slater isnt on this weeks Smackdown or Superstars from this news breaking out. Just shows WWE are keeping him off tv as this kind of thing isnt PG and is bad publicity.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Anyone find it strange how Health Slater isnt on this weeks Smackdown or Superstars from this news breaking out. Just shows WWE are keeping him off tv as this kind of thing isnt PG and is bad publicity.


They don't know if he's guilty, it's a lawsuit against a Superstar, not the company. Pretty much standard procedure for any kind of company like this in this kind of situation. Now if Heath were with a large amount of WWE employees or with one of high credibility, they'd likely stand behind him.

Any common sense in that head of yours?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

floyd2386 said:


> They don't know if he's guilty, it's a lawsuit against a Superstar, not the company. Pretty much standard procedure for any kind of company like this in this kind of situation. Now if Heath were with a large amount of WWE employees or with one of high credibility, they'd likely stand behind him.
> 
> Any common sense in that head of yours?


Well we will see if he comes back from this one as really how is he gonna perform in front of a live crowd without getting remarks about this theres gonna being signs talking about this theres gonna be chants. Heath Slater WWE career could be finished from this even if hes not found gulity his name has been shamed from just being put in the spotlight like this


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Well we will see if he comes back from this one as really how is he gonna perform in front of a live crowd without getting remarks about this theres gonna being signs talking about this theres gonna be chants. Heath Slater WWE career could be finished from this even if hes not found gulity his name has been shamed from just being put in the spotlight like this


I'm sorry, did you not read through this entire thread? Most of this has already been stated by myself and others, but in regards to signs and chants, signs would be confiscated at the gates and since Slater is a SD Superstar, they can edit out those chants, but depending on what the chants are, he may or may not be affected. Besides that, the chance of really bad chants breaking out through the entire crowd are unlikely, they usually find people who start such chants and kick them out before they catch on.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

All im gonna say is this lady had better be damn fucking sure this event really happened, if not she just walked into a hefty lawsuitfrom Heath for slander


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

It took me a while to ask somebody for help when I got sexually abused, so I'm not surprised this woman waited. Especially since this guy is a WWE superstar and I do use the term superstar loosely. Heath Slater isn't gonna be the next Stone Cold Steve Austin so they can do without him if this turns out to be true.


----------



## Awe123 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ass Invader said:


> If this thread has been going for long then I guess there is some legitimacy to this claim or is it just nonsensical arguing from the posters?


The 2nd point you made. People here just want Heath gone no matter what it takes. 

It's the same thing when you hear posters hope for an injury to a wrestler they don't like. Doesn't mean they really WANT it to happen but since it's the only way to get them off their TV screen weekly, then...that as they say is that. 






Simply Flawless said:


> All im gonna say is this lady had better be damn fucking sure this event really happened, if not she just walked into a hefty lawsuitfrom Heath for slander


Which means that this event never happened and the "lady"(if you can call her that) forgot that all hotels have Cameras that store footage from the ENTRANCES when she made her claim. She better pray that there really IS an occurrence like she said or that the Video Footage was already discarded after 5 months.






GuruOfMarkness said:


> It took me a while to ask somebody for help when I got sexually abused, so I'm not surprised this woman waited. Especially since this guy is a WWE superstar and I do use the term superstar loosely. Heath Slater isn't gonna be the next Stone Cold Steve Austin so they can do without him if this turns out to be true.



My god, I'm sorry that you had to go through that kind of hell. 

I hope you're coping as best you could. 



Now, that said, the problem with this situation is that she waited 5 Months not out of fear but out of depending on her BOSS to do something about it instead of just going straight to the Police herself. Remember, she's the one who was *allegedly* assaulted. She's the alleged victim here, not her Boss; not her colleagues. It's a cruel world. Nobody gives a damn about anyone else but themselves. She should really be looking out for #1.


Anyway, as stated above, she better be damn sure her attorney has solid evidence(Video tape footage, witnesses, etc.) or as Flawless stated : She's facing a slander lawsuit.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Awe123 said:


> Translation to your post :
> 
> I pray that this leads to his release. That's the real gist of your post 'cause really...what I said is pretty valid, especially *when*(not if) it's found that the so-called "victim" in question was after a "cash-in" attempt at Heath's expense.


Hell-no, that's not what I said. *If* he's guilty then yeah fuck that guy, release his ass. But if he is innocent you said Heath shouldn't care because he has his girlfriend. I said it's not that simple. If he's found innocent straight away then fine, it would be eventually swept under the carpet and forgotten about. But if it's a long, arduous, dirty court thing then Heath will be demonised even though he is innocent. And since he would be, WWE wouldn't want to get his hands dirty with him. It's as simple as that.


----------



## TheEliteOne (Sep 18, 2010)

she was Justice, Justice = $$$$$


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

When Slater want's something, he gets it.


----------



## Awe123 (Aug 11, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> Hell-no, that's not what I said. *If* he's guilty then yeah fuck that guy, release his ass. But if he is innocent you said Heath shouldn't care because he has his girlfriend. I said it's not that simple. If he's found innocent straight away then fine, it would be eventually swept under the carpet and forgotten about. But if it's a long, arduous, dirty court thing then Heath will be demonised even though he is innocent. And since he would be, WWE wouldn't want to get his hands dirty with him. It's as simple as that.


OH no doubt about that, greenday.

But that's ONLY if it even goes to Trial. Remember that without any evidence, the case is thrown out/dismissed or whatever.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

handsome heath a sex pest  surely not


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Alicks said:


> When Slater want's something, he gets it.


If he did actually want it, he didn't get it.


----------



## Awe123 (Aug 11, 2011)

floyd2386 said:


> *If he did actually want it*, he didn't get it.




That is the point here. I doubt he would want any part of that. lol.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

GuruOfMarkness said:


> It took me a while to ask somebody for help when I got sexually abused, so I'm not surprised this woman waited. Especially since this guy is a WWE superstar and I do use the term superstar loosely. Heath Slater isn't gonna be the next Stone Cold Steve Austin so they can do without him if this turns out to be true.


Hi sorry to hear you got abused and from your situation this shows victims do take time to come forward to report a crime committed. So this woman could be telling the truth.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

It is not the waiting that makes me think this is not true. It is that she claimed he used a chokehold. It seems kind of...cliche.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Rezze said:


> It is not the waiting that makes me think this is not true. It is that she claimed he used a chokehold. It seems kind of...cliche.


And if she was in a chokehold im sure there would have been a trip to hospital but nope...


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm wondering if the boss made any attempts to get in touch with the hotel so they could check their video surveillance. It's silly to ignore the fact that there would be video evidence of this happening and if the boss is that irresponsible, there should be a lawsuit against them. Has this boss made any public statements?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

There might not be any footage situations like this happen where no one is around and you know Heath Slater he could of been smart not to get caught thats what attackers do cover their tracks.

Heath Slater hasent been seen on last weeks Smackdown, Superstars or Summerslam. Not sure if he was even at Summerslam Axxess. This all doesnt look good. I hope he has a decent lawyer


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> There might not be any footage situations like this happen where no one is around and you know Heath Slater he could of been smart not to get caught thats what attackers do cover their tracks.
> 
> Heath Slater hasent been seen on last weeks Smackdown, Superstars or Summerslam. Not sure if he was even at Summerslam Axxess. This all doesnt look good. I hope he has a decent lawyer


Do you not read? Of freakin' course he wasn't on any shows. What the hell is your point? You come off as nothing but an ignorant Slater hater. Do you really think that there aren't any cameras or witnesses anywhere between the entrance and where he finally released her?


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

my guess is shes lying to get money as there is know video evidence of this event or witnesses sounds like someone trying to get themselves a bit of easy money and if she is lying she should go to jail as cases of women that lie about being raped or assaulted is out of control a lot of guys have gone to jail for doing nothing .


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

floyd2386 said:


> Do you not read? Of freakin' course he wasn't on any shows. What the hell is your point? You come off as nothing but an ignorant Slater hater. Do you really think that there aren't any cameras or witnesses anywhere between the entrance and where he finally released her?


I read every word you say I cant help but notice. Heath Slater should prepare himself for the worse as if this does goes to court he can kiss goodbye to his WWE career and if he comes back on tv hes gonna get ripped to pieces. The woman didnt mention any witness' seeing the attack happen so theres your answer. Also what sort of man does this to a woman he obviously isnt a nice guy


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

GuruOfMarkness said:


> It took me a while to ask somebody for help when I got sexually abused, so I'm not surprised this woman waited. Especially since this guy is a WWE superstar and I do use the term superstar loosely. Heath Slater isn't gonna be the next Stone Cold Steve Austin so they can do without him if this turns out to be true.


With all due respect, confessing stuff like that in a place like this is a real bad idea.

And also, there's a bit of a line between abuse and assault here. This woman allegedly got away, for god's sake. Yes, she was put on a choke hold, but she had enough gruff and, dare I say, cajones to push back and get away. You mean to tell me a private security officer isn't going to report this right then and there?

I'm trying to look at this as objectively as possible. If Heath really did it, then shame on him and he deserves to get arrested, for sure. But this woman fought back and decided to press charges after 5 months? Come on, now.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

floyd2386 said:


> I'm wondering if the boss made any attempts to get in touch with the hotel so they could check their video surveillance. It's silly to ignore the fact that there would be video evidence of this happening and if the boss is that irresponsible, there should be a lawsuit against them. Has this boss made any public statements?


In the world of twitter and facebook dont you think there'd be any video evidence this happened? Plus a witness going to the local news stations? There hasnt been any kind of proof


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I read every word you say I cant help but notice. Heath Slater should prepare himself for the worse as if this does goes to court he can kiss goodbye to his WWE career and if he comes back on tv hes gonna get ripped to pieces. The woman didnt mention any witness' seeing the attack happen so theres your answer. Also what sort of man does this to a woman he obviously isnt a nice guy





Simply Flawless said:


> In the world of twitter and facebook dont you think there'd be any video evidence this happened? Plus a witness going to the local news stations? There hasnt been any kind of proof


That's the thing, it seems to me that there was nobody around. Nobody. What was her job? To protect him from fans. Where'd they all go when this happened? What about hotel workers? It was Wrestlemania weekend, I'm willing to bet every single room in that hotel was booked and had extra staff on duty. It could be the article failed to mention if there were indeed witnesses or hotel camera footage, but if not, the odds are stacked against her big time.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

It gonna be interesting to see if Heath Slater shows his face on Smackdown this week as if he isnt on tv again then this situation really shows he is in deep shit


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> It gonna be interesting to see if Heath Slater shows his face on Smackdown this week as if he isnt on tv again then this situation really shows he is in deep shit


Again, the WWE WILL NOT PUT HIM ON TV UNTIL THIS HAS ALL CLEARED AND HE'S FOUND NOT GUILTY. Standard business as I said before.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

floyd2386 said:


> Again, the WWE WILL NOT PUT HIM ON TV UNTIL THIS HAS ALL CLEARED AND HE'S FOUND NOT GUILTY. Standard business as I said before.


Even when they do find him not guilty, it's doubtful whether he'll ever get back on TV again. Accusations like this stick even when they're false.


----------



## AMxPunk (Jul 1, 2011)

This thread's still going?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> That's the thing, it seems to me that there was nobody around. Nobody. What was her job? To protect him from fans. Where'd they all go when this happened? What about hotel workers? It was Wrestlemania weekend, I'm willing to bet every single room in that hotel was booked and had extra staff on duty. It could be the article failed to mention if there were indeed witnesses or hotel camera footage, but if not, the odds are stacked against her big time.


Exactly...


When TMZ can spot a celeb picking his nose, this goes under the radar?


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Exactly...
> 
> 
> When TMZ can spot a celeb picking his nose, this goes under the radar?


I think you've overestimating how much of a shit people give about Heath Slater. He could hold up a bank and kill 5 hostages before turning the gun on himself and the only reaction it'd get would be "well, Slater's gonna slate."


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

floyd2386 said:


> Again, the WWE WILL NOT PUT HIM ON TV UNTIL THIS HAS ALL CLEARED AND HE'S FOUND NOT GUILTY. Standard business as I said before.


No need to write in caps im not stupid I can read in normal writing. 

How in the hell is Heath Slater gonna be taken seriously after this. Its not exactly a good way to start your WWE career by having an assault case hanging over you even if it goes away from a not guilty result people are still gonna look at him and see he got accused of attacking a woman im defintely gonna still think that. I bet management are doubting him now and I can imagine all the boys in the back are not gonna want to hang around with him. Even his girlfriend must be a bit creeped out by this. It must be a Nexas curse as look at the facts we have Darren Young who got cut when Nexas first started and hes been sent back to FCW, Daniel Bryan got fired for using a choke hold on Justin Roberts, Skip Shiffield got injured and has never returned, Michael Tarver got injured came back but then got fired, the current tag team champions O tunga and Mcgillcutty seem to be going nowhere and getting jobbed out, and now Heath Slater has supposingly tryed to rape a woman. Wow this says it all


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Reservoir Angel said:


> I think you've overestimating how much of a shit people give about Heath Slater. He could hold up a bank and kill 5 hostages before turning the gun on himself and the only reaction it'd get would be "well, Slater's gonna slate."


:lmao:lmao

She could have at least pointed the finger at Cena


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> No need to write in caps im not stupid I can read in normal writing.
> 
> How in the hell is Heath Slater gonna be taken seriously after this. Its not exactly a good way to start your WWE career by having an assault case hanging over you even if it goes away from a not guilty result people are still gonna look at him and see he got accused of attacking a woman im defintely gonna still think that. I bet management are doubting him now and I can imagine all the boys in the back are not gonna want to hang around with him. Even his girlfriend must be a bit creeped out by this. It must be a Nexas curse as look at the facts we have Darren Young who got cut when Nexas first started and hes been sent back to FCW, Daniel Bryan got fired for using a choke hold on Justin Roberts, Skip Shiffield got injured and has never returned, Michael Tarver got injured came back but then got fired, the current tag team champions O tunga and Mcgillcutty seem to be going nowhere and getting jobbed out, and now Heath Slater has supposingly tryed to rape a woman. Wow this says it all


Gabriel and Barrett need to watch their backs.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

This is almost as humorous as that crazy woman who accused Puff Daddy of blowing up the towers and raping her children.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao:lmao
> 
> She could have at least pointed the finger at Cena


While Cena's definitely believably strong to be able to pull a security guard into a hotel room and repeatedly violate her, he was in the main event of Wrestlemania. He'd have been swamped by fans 24/7. The ginger one of that lame stable however? He'd be lucky to have one ugly girl stalking him.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Rezze said:


> Gabriel and Barrett need to watch their backs.


I have been thinking about Barrett didnt he get pushed to the moon then lose to Cena at a PPV for the title??? if so then hes been cursed too as he hasent been anywhere near the main event since. And also Husky Harris was part of Nexas but got sent back to FCW cos of his weight and I heard a rumour he got fired now. So maybe its just Gabriel thats not been cursed yet.

Heath Slater had so much promise as hes young and talented but I think now hes ruined his career by this assault story even if its true or not as that saying goes mud sticks


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I know exactly where they can put this story/accusation...










Pyro hit the nail on the head. NOTHING about this story adds up


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> Even when they do find him not guilty, it's doubtful whether he'll ever get back on TV again. Accusations like this stick even when they're false.


Yup, sad but true.



Reservoir Angel said:


> I think you've overestimating how much of a shit people give about Heath Slater. He could hold up a bank and kill 5 hostages before turning the gun on himself and the only reaction it'd get would be "well, Slater's gonna slate."


You kidding me? People hate this guy, they'll probably have torches and pitchforks hoping to burn him at the stake.



Reservoir Angel said:


> While Cena's definitely believably strong to be able to pull a security guard into a hotel room and repeatedly violate her, he was in the main event of Wrestlemania. He'd have been swamped by fans 24/7. The ginger one of that lame stable however? He'd be lucky to have one ugly girl stalking him.


You see his girlfriend? That's what I thought.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> This is almost as humorous as that crazy woman who accused Puff Daddy of blowing up the towers and raping her children.


:lmao

Dumb bitch claimned he owed her billions for child support


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

floyd2386 said:


> Yup, sad but true.


Lawler got back on TV..


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

natey2k4 said:


> Lawler got back on TV..


Yup, sad but true.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

If he does get pulled from TV and sacked by the WWE he could probably sue her for loss of earnings.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Just looked over this weeks Smakdown spoilers and no mention of Heath Slater at all. What a surprise thats 2 weeks in a row now hes been gone. Hes defintely in the shit with this assault case. If he was innocent this would of been cleared up by now and he would of been back on Smackdown this week but I guess they have found stuff out on this assault case and thats why hes hasent shown his face since this news broke out. What a very bad man he is. His WWE career is over and even if by some chance he comes back hes not gonna be pushed to the top for any title. Now dont hate me for saying this its my opinion and I am going by what I see from this


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Just looked over this weeks Smakdown spoilers and no mention of Heath Slater at all. What a surprise thats 2 weeks in a row now hes been gone. Hes defintely in the shit with this assault case. If he was innocent this would of been cleared up by now and he would of been back on Smackdown this week but I guess they have found stuff out on this assault case and thats why hes hasent shown his face since this news broke out. What a very bad man he is. His WWE career is over and even if by some chance he comes back hes not gonna be pushed to the top for any title. Now dont hate me for saying this its my opinion and I am going by what I see from this


fpalm :no:


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

natey2k4 said:


> Lawler got back on TV..


Lawler is a legend in Memphis and a legend in wrestling. He's given more leeway. That's the same reason why Stone Cold is still on TV after beating his wife.



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Just looked over this weeks Smakdown spoilers and no mention of Heath Slater at all. What a surprise thats 2 weeks in a row now hes been gone. Hes defintely in the shit with this assault case. If he was innocent this would of been cleared up by now and he would of been back on Smackdown this week but I guess they have found stuff out on this assault case and thats why hes hasent shown his face since this news broke out. What a very bad man he is. His WWE career is over and even if by some chance he comes back hes not gonna be pushed to the top for any title. Now dont hate me for saying this its my opinion and I am going by what I see from this


Seriously? 

Something like this won't be handled in 2 weeks. It will take a while before they clear his name. Like we've been saying before, even when he's found innocent they still might release him. There's no need to jump to conclusions when we haven't learned any new details.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Just looked over this weeks Smakdown spoilers and no mention of Heath Slater at all. What a surprise thats 2 weeks in a row now hes been gone. Hes defintely in the shit with this assault case. If he was innocent this would of been cleared up by now and he would of been back on Smackdown this week but I guess they have found stuff out on this assault case and thats why hes hasent shown his face since this news broke out. What a very bad man he is. His WWE career is over and even if by some chance he comes back hes not gonna be pushed to the top for any title. Now dont hate me for saying this its my opinion and I am going by what I see from this


Him being off tv means jack shit regarding guilt, he's been told to lay low while he's dealing with this situation with lawyers. It makes sense


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> Lawler is a legend in Memphis and a legend in wrestling. He's given more leeway. That's the same reason why Stone Cold is still on TV after beating his wife.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do know that im not stupid



Simply Flawless said:


> Him being off tv means jack shit regarding guilt, he's been told to lay low while he's dealing with this situation with lawyers. It makes sense


I hope for his sake he has a decent lawyer

Anyway I have been doing some digging and from the searching around I have found out the last time Heath Slater was on tv was on Superstars on the 28th July 2011 he wrestled Trent Barreta. And he hasent been on tv since then so its 3 weeks instead of 2. Theres no matches hes done in August on Smackdown or Superstars. Thats how the situation is right now


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I hope for his sake he has a decent lawyer


As long as he has a competent lawyer then he will easily walk away from this case. There's so much working against the accuser that there's no chance that she wins unless they have video footage or some witnesses.


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

So the general consensus is that he is innocent?
Would you lose respect for him if he was guilty of sexual assault?


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

siavash said:


> So the general consensus is that he is innocent?
> Would you lose respect for him if he was guilty of sexual assault?


Of course not. I have no respect for him to begin with.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> If he was innocent this would of been cleared up by now and he would of been back on Smackdown this week


Familiar with court proceedings are you? Cases like this usually breeze through in your average day lawyering? It's been explained in this thread that he won't go back until this has cleared up, and court cases take months to go through. Quit talking out of your ass.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> Dumb bitch claimned he owed her billions for child support


Lol, she was taking some serious drugs. Reading it again is as funny as the first time!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

siavash said:


> So the general consensus is that he is innocent?
> Would you lose respect for him if he was guilty of sexual assault?


In technical terms yes innocent until PROVED guilty there is doubt hanging over this case and if by chance there is evidence that he did it then yes he should be treated with disgust and contempt, But there hasnt been anything heard so its pointless to keep speculating


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

siavash said:


> So the general consensus is that he is innocent?
> Would you lose respect for him if he was guilty of sexual assault?


Hell yes I would lose respect for him. Who in their right mind would support a man who sexually assaulted a woman. He would lose alot of respect off everyone. 

On another topic I was reading the spoiler thread for Smackdown tapings this week and a longer in depth report was posted on page 27 and it lists Heath Slater being in the 20 man battle royal! so looks like hes shown his face after all from being absent for 2 weeks. So who knows whats going on with this assault case whether its been sorted or its still on going. Well all I can say is I see him in a different light after this story breaking out


----------



## Joeaverage (Jul 19, 2011)

If this turns out to be true I can see a lot of jobbing in Slater's future


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Slater must be picking up where Roethlisberger left off. :no:


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Joeaverage said:


> If this turns out to be true I can see a lot of jobbing in Slater's future


You couldn't be more wrong. If it's true he'll go straight to the main event













In TNA.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Just looked over this weeks Smakdown spoilers and no mention of Heath Slater at all. What a surprise thats 2 weeks in a row now hes been gone. Hes defintely in the shit with this assault case. If he was innocent this would of been cleared up by now and he would of been back on Smackdown this week but I guess they have found stuff out on this assault case and thats why hes hasent shown his face since this news broke out. What a very bad man he is. His WWE career is over and even if by some chance he comes back hes not gonna be pushed to the top for any title. Now dont hate me for saying this its my opinion and I am going by what I see from this





Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I do know that im not stupid


Considering the post you've put up just above....I'm not so sure about that. :no:

EDIT : You did notice that Slater was listed as one of the participants, right?




Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Hell yes I would lose respect for him. Who in their right mind would support a man who sexually assaulted a woman. He would lose alot of respect off everyone.
> 
> On another topic I was reading the spoiler thread for Smackdown tapings this week and a longer in depth report was posted on page 27 and it lists Heath Slater being in the 20 man battle royal! so looks like hes shown his face after all from being absent for 2 weeks. So who knows whats going on with this assault case whether its been sorted or its still on going. Well all I can say is I see him in a different light after this story breaking out


Well...looks like you did notice after all. Congrats.

Anyway, IMO, what it all means is that the WWE believes the story is bullshit and instead of having Slater just sit at home collecting paychecks for doing nothing, they've decided to have him earn his money like he should be doing by performing. 

I'm certain that if there was indeed reports of witnesses and video surveillance(or even just one of the two), the WWE would have told Heath to stay home and remain home.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Joeaverage said:


> If this turns out to be true I can see a lot of jobbing in Slater's future


Totally agree theres no way WWE would push a guy who tryed to sexually assault a woman thats hardly PG. Heath Slater needs to take this as a wake up call and stop trying to get girls back to his hotel room


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Slater is on Smackdown this week actually. And right now, he is innocent until proven guilty. Not guilty until proven innocent... apparently some people don't see it like that.


----------



## theREIGN™ (Apr 23, 2011)

I guess we don't KNOW the truth, but the writing on the wall says that she's full of shit. Even if it's true though, I don't see how it can be proven that he did anything in this situation. If I said blah and person #2 says trahlala and nobody's around us when we say it and there's no proof that was said, I'm going to have a hard time convincing the world person #2 said trahlala when person #2 is saying he didn't say shit.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Joeaverage said:


> If this turns out to be true I can see a lot of jobbing in Slater's future


I could see jobbing in his future even if this accusation wasn't made in the first place.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

if he gets convicted of anything the WWE would surely release him. fuck jobbing him out. having a convicted pervert on their roster would really hurt Linda's next Senate run.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

I actually agree with scrilla on something. That's a first.


----------



## mk92071 (Aug 17, 2011)

So if he did it, the only difference on SmackDown will be that instead of him jobbing it will be a different guy with no future in the company? I find this case difficult to care about then.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

scrilla said:


> if he gets convicted of anything the WWE would surely release him. fuck jobbing him out. having a convicted pervert on their roster would really hurt Linda's next Senate run.


Aswell as that it would just look wrong him being in the company after what he did. Im surprised hes actually in a battle royal after this news breaking out he should be jobbing really


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

scrilla said:


> if he gets convicted of anything the WWE would surely release him. fuck jobbing him out. having a convicted pervert on their roster would really hurt Linda's next Senate run.


Just what the hell is wrong with Linda anyway?

Why the hell is she still trying to run for Senate? She has the stigma of being Vince McMahon's wife. The Senate would never allow a wife closely-associated with WRASSLIN' among them. 

And I really hope we continue going toward PG-13 like it seems. (or is it TV-14?) 

And I hope her running for Senate again won't cause the WWE to go back to square one again. I say FUCK the Senate and Linda's reputation; and focus on the Product.






Kentonbomb said:


> Slater is on Smackdown this week actually. And right now, he is innocent until proven guilty. Not guilty until proven innocent... apparently Kelly Kelly Fan doesn't see it like that.


Fixed.





Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Aswell as that it would just look wrong him being in the company after what he did. Im surprised hes actually in a battle royal after this news breaking out he should be jobbing really


Do you even know what "jobbing" means? fpalm


If Slater had WON the Battle Royal, that wouldn't be jobbing.


Losing a match(or matches) would be "jobbing". Losing a Battle Royal(being eliminated) could also be considered "Jobbing" since you didn't win.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> Just what the hell is wrong with Linda anyway?
> 
> Why the hell is she still trying to run for Senate? She has the stigma of being Vince McMahon's wife. The Senate would never allow a wife closely-associated with WRASSLIN' among them.
> 
> ...


couldn't agree more


----------



## Donny Bono (Mar 26, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> The Senate would never allow a wife closely-associated with WRASSLIN' among them.


It's not up to the Senate dummy. It's up to the voters. If the voters elect her, she's in. The Senate has no say.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

> She said Slater put her in a chokehold started dragging her inside a downtown Atlanta hotel.


She must have got away when he botched the chokehold :lmao


----------



## TheMan4eva (Aug 1, 2011)

Either way this has fucked Slater's career. If he's guilty he can face possible jail time. If he isn't the WWE won't expose him as it would still be a little bad exposure for the business.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

TheMan4eva said:


> Either way this has fucked Slater's career. If he's guilty he can face possible jail time. If he isn't the WWE won't expose him as it would still be a little bad exposure for the business.


Totally agree this whole thing has fucked his career up whether hes guilty or not. People will just instantely see what the news reported


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Cant believe people are passing their opinions on this

its a forum etc i know...but damn


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

TheMan4eva said:


> Either way this has fucked Slater's career. If he's guilty he can face possible jail time. If he isn't the WWE won't expose him as it would still be a little bad exposure for the business.


But they just "exposed" him on smackdown so your argument is already D.O.A.

Especially if he's found innocent. I mean...if the WWE is willing to let Slater work right now, why wouldn't they let him work *when* he's found innocent?


What about Jerry Lawler? He's still working....




this whole thing is overblown IMMENSELY. If there is actual EVIDENCE implicating Heath, then we'll see the WWE release him immediately and Heath can then be ostracized like he should be.

But the key is "*IF* there is actual evidence". 

(which, for all intents and purposes, I have yet to see...)


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Dont expect any WWE title shots any time soon Heath Slater


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Dont expect any WWE title shots any time soon Heath Slater


The odds of him getting a WWE title shot even pre-rape accusation was slim to none anyway.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Dont expect any WWE title shots any time soon Heath Slater


You're certainly bringing the lulz, K2 fan. :lmao



As Reservoir pointed out, the day Slater gets ANY title shot would be the day WWE goes out of business.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Reservoir Angel said:


> The odds of him getting a WWE title shot even pre-rape accusation was slim to none anyway.


This


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

uh wait a sec! This was an "assault" accusation, Reservoir. Where did you hear anything about "rape"?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> uh wait a sec! This was an "assault" accusation, Reservoir. Where did you hear anything about "rape"?


I thought she claimed he was trying to drag her to his room.


----------



## 450clash12x (Apr 27, 2011)

she's trying to slate the slatemaster, but seriously if this was true she would've reported this when it happen, not wait 5 months to report it


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

glenwo2 said:


> uh wait a sec! This was an "assault" accusation, Reservoir. Where did you hear anything about "rape"?


I hear "man trying to drag woman into his hotel room against her will" and I immediately think rape. I mean if he'd gotten her in there what do you think they would have done? Played Backgammon?


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

hotstuffm8 said:


> WWE has money. She can sue under "unsafe work environment" if Slater is found guilty.


Wait, what? That's not how "unsafe work environment" works. Not at all.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Are there any updates to the story yet?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

glenwo2 said:


> uh wait a sec! This was an "assault" accusation, Reservoir. Where did you hear anything about "rape"?


She said he was dragging her to his room so what did you assume he was gonna do when they got in the room play a game of cards. Erm no he was trying to get her in the room for sex. Thank god she got away.

Well Heath Slater shows his face on tonights Smackdown after 2 weeks of him not showing. There hasent been any updates to this story so who knows what is going on


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> She said he was dragging her to his room so what did you assume he was gonna do when they got in the room play a game of cards. Erm no he was trying to get her in the room for sex. Thank god she got away.
> 
> Well Heath Slater shows his face on tonights Smackdown after 2 weeks of him not showing. *There hasent been any updates to this story so who knows what is going* on


The website linked in the thread is the only one I have even seen referencing this "incident" just one of the many reasons that I don't buy this story at all.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I doubt Heath would have been allowed back on tv if the accusation was true


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> She said he was dragging her to his room so what did you assume he was gonna do when they got in the room play a game of cards. Erm no he was trying to get her in the room for sex. *Thank god she got away*.


Why are you still acting like he's guilty? There's no evidence to prove anything. Based on the details, the accusation is false.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

slater is innocent, he's a mama's boy ... his myspace pictures were inflated with pics of him and his mom

i'm sure his mom taught him how to respect women


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> slater is innocent, he's a mama's boy ... his myspace pictures were inflated with pics of him and his mom
> 
> i'm sure his mom taught him how to respect women


That's not the greatest argument, plenty of serial killers were mama's boys, but I digress.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Smackdown is on right now in the UK so we will see him soon in the battle royal I bet he gets eliminated early since he wont get much exposure from this recent news out break


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Smackdown is on right now in the UK so we will see him soon in the battle royal I bet he gets eliminated early since he wont get much exposure from this recent news out break


As if he would get exposure anyway.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Smackdown is on right now in the UK so we will see him soon in the battle royal I bet he gets eliminated early since he wont get much exposure from this recent news out break


Anyone ever tell you you're a facepalm waiting to happen?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Haha Heath Slater just got owned in the battle royal  serves you right


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

People keep talking like Slater is getting punished and not getting exposure because of this. I have said it many times before, but people don't seem to get that there is a 99% chance would not be getting exposure anyway.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Haha Heath Slater just got owned in the battle royal  serves you right


He actually lasted a decent amount of time, I don't know what the fuck you're on. Give it up, nobody takes you seriously, especially with a name like Kelly Kelly fan.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Smackdown is on right now in the UK so we will see him soon in the battle royal I bet he gets eliminated early since he wont get much exposure from this recent news out break


There is no news outbreak, your acting as this is all over the internet and on the news and has been picked up by major news outlets. It hasn't been. If you search Heath Slater on google on the news it takes you to one article, posted 7 days ago there are no other sources for this and every other result that comes up is regarding Smackdown results. Stop being overdramatic, this is nothing.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Reservoir Angel said:


> I hear "man trying to drag woman into his hotel room against her will" and I immediately think rape. I mean if he'd gotten her in there what do you think they would have done? Played Backgammon?


Good point. lol.


Though I bet she'd kick Heath's ass in that game.





EDIT : And judging by there being still ZERO stories to follow up on that recent "story", I'm going to call BULLSHIT on that report.

Although from the original source :



> Police told Jones the incident is an active investigation and they still have to interview several key people.


It's been seven days(going-on eight) now. Have they interviewed the "several key people" yet? 


If another week passes and there is still no update or follow-up to this, it's utter bullshit then.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

So since you say this assault case will go nowhere it leads to question where will Heath Slater go from here??? hes hardly gonna be thrown into a main event match next week on Smackdown. Hes probably gonna job he isnt exactly over with the crowd so theres not much they can do with him. 

Oh and Floyd my name on here represents me being a proud Kelly Kelly fan. She is the top diva in WWE who is the divas champion and shes alot higher up in WWE than Heath Slater is she gets more reaction than he would ever get


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> She is the top diva in WWE who is the divas champion and shes alot higher up in WWE than Heath Slater is she gets more reaction than he would ever get


As sad as it is, that statement is correct.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Rezze said:


> As sad as it is, that statement is correct.


Emphasis on "SAD", too.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Haha Heath Slater just got owned in the battle royal  serves you right


Why? It was never proven he did anything.


----------



## HHHForever (Jul 19, 2011)

DOn't know if the story is true or not but surprised that some think that if a rape or attempted rape takes a while to report then that the women is automatically lying. Rapes have a low reporting percentage for a lot of reasons.


1. The women is ashamed or blames herself for the rape.

2. She is fearful and is too emotionally damaged and upset to want to think about the rape and re live it as she tells what happened.

3. She is afraid that no one will believe her or buy her story and turn against her making her the bad guy for reporting or in some cases blaming her for getting raped and there has been some cases where the victim gets blamed for the rape.


SO unless you or someone close to you has been raped, then we can't say how to react if we haven't been through something so horrible.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Rezze said:


> As sad as it is, that statement is correct.


well well, kelly kelly scks


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

HHHForever said:


> DOn't know if the story is true or not but surprised that some think that if a rape or attempted rape takes a while to report then that the women is automatically lying. Rapes have a low reporting percentage for a lot of reasons.
> 
> 
> 1. The women is ashamed or blames herself for the rape.
> ...



That's all true except for one thing :

The Woman WASN'T Raped. She *allegedly* escaped Slater who had her in a chokehold while attempting to drag her to his room, according to what she claims. 

Yes..."CLAIM". 'Cause that's all this is, considering there's no other follow-up to this story for EIGHT FRIGGIN' DAYS now.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

HHHForever said:


> DOn't know if the story is true or not but surprised that some think that if a rape or attempted rape takes a while to report then that the women is automatically lying. Rapes have a low reporting percentage for a lot of reasons.
> 
> 
> 1. The women is ashamed or blames herself for the rape.
> ...


Well said! and this could be the case with this woman who has reported Heath Slater for attacking her


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

btw the lady was security, right?

why didn't she use her taster/pepper spray?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Well said! and this could be the case with this woman who has reported Heath Slater for attacking her


I don't believe that for a second. She's just trying to get money from him and the WWE and until proven otherwise, that's what happened.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> btw the lady was security, right?
> 
> why didn't she use her taster/pepper spray?


That's if she actually had either of those, some agencies will not allow TASERs, pepper spray, batons etc. This is however an interesting point. What kind of training does she have? Why would she still work that kind of job at that agency when they left her so ill prepared and dropped the ball with the charges? Wouldn't she fear it happening again?


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm surprised this BS didn't come from the critically acclaimed dirt sheet.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> btw the lady was security, right?
> 
> why didn't she use her taster/pepper spray?


She may not of had anything on her at the time or as someone else said the agency she came from may not have allowed her to carry these



kobra860 said:


> I don't believe that for a second. She's just trying to get money from him and the WWE and until proven otherwise, that's what happened.


You believe what you want but from my opinion as I am a female this could of happened. You know these wrestlers are on the road 300+ days a year and they obviously dont have alot of contact with their loved ones so they pick up woman while on the road. Heath obviously had an easy target as this woman was his own security. Thank god she managed to get away


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> You believe what you want but from my opinion as I am a female this could of happened. You know these wrestlers are on the road 300+ days a year and they obviously dont have alot of contact with their loved ones so they pick up woman while on the road. Heath obviously had an easy target as this woman was his own security. Thank god she managed to get away


There's no point in even arguing with you because you're still assuming that he did it without any evidence. The wrestlers probably have women throwing themselves at them (yes even Heath Slater) so it wouldn't make sense for him to assault some big unattractive security guard. Why would someone on security be an easy target if they have easy access to the authorities and easy access to the staff working with the WWE in Atlanta? The people in security are the last people to do anything stupid with.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> You believe what you want but from my opinion as I am a female this could of happened.


You know, this says it all. You really do want to believe that the female's the victim even if she's not. It's really eating you alive inside that Slater just might be totally innocent and the woman is a complete liar. This isn't a Lifetime movie where the woman's always the underdog victim and the man's the dirty cheating womanizing rapist.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

HHHForever said:


> DOn't know if the story is true or not but surprised that some think that if a rape or attempted rape takes a while to report then that the women is automatically lying. Rapes have a low reporting percentage for a lot of reasons.
> 
> 
> 1. The women is ashamed or blames herself for the rape.
> ...


Read her statement, she says she told her boss and waited 5 months to me that doesnt sound like a fearful victim. If she was fearful and ashamed as many claim she wouldnt have told anyone would she? The fact she claims this happened without reporting it herself makes her claim seem suspect, plus the fact there's no evidence this happened nor people coming forward to be witness's. In this day and age you'd think SOMEONE would have seen or heard it


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Read her statement, she says she told her boss and waited 5 months to me that doesnt sound like a fearful victim. If she was fearful and ashamed as many claim she wouldnt have told anyone would she? The fact she claims this happened without reporting it herself makes her claim seem suspect, plus the fact there's no evidence this happened nor people coming forward to be witness's. In this day and age you'd think SOMEONE would have seen or heard it


*Kelly Kelly Fan*, read this.


Simply Flawless hit the nail right on the head here.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> You believe what you want but from my opinion as I am a female this could of happened


yeahh, you need to quit with that. there's feminism, then there's crazy. from my opinion as a female, we need to remember innocent until guilty. no use demonising men like that


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Sheamus does not like guys who assault women


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> Sheamus does not like guys who assault women


Lol I love that gif of Heath Slater getting owned!

And to all the other posters im not using feminism im just saying what I think on this. Your all acting like you know Heath personally when you dont. You dont know what hes really like in person and how he treats woman and if hes one of the boys that goes out after a show and picks up girls. I feel sorry for this woman who could have suffered but the police probably wont do anything


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Lol I love that gif of Heath Slater getting owned!
> 
> And to all the other posters im not using feminism im just saying what I think on this. Your all acting like you know Heath personally when you dont.


*AND *YOU* DO???*

ENOUGH OF THIS CRAP!!! :cuss:

WOMEN ARE *NOT* ALWAYS VICTIMS, OKAY??? Please remove that from your thought-process immediately. It's close-minded and untrue.





> You dont know what hes really like in person and how he treats woman and if hes one of the boys that goes out after a show and picks up girls. I feel sorry for this woman who could have suffered but the police probably wont do anything


And again I ask : "YOU actually DO know what he's like in person?"

The only people who would know are his relatives and his GF. So please stop with the Feminism-talk, alright. You're making other women in this forum look bad.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Is it scary that i actually for once agree with Glen on this?


----------



## HHHForever (Jul 19, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Read her statement, she says she told her boss and waited 5 months to me that doesnt sound like a fearful victim. If she was fearful and ashamed as many claim she wouldnt have told anyone would she? The fact she claims this happened without reporting it herself makes her claim seem suspect, plus the fact there's no evidence this happened nor people coming forward to be witness's. In this day and age you'd think SOMEONE would have seen or heard it




I don't know if she's telling the truth. Sadly some women are sick and self fish enough to lie about rape and accuse a man. But I was talking about rape victims in general over al,l when people in these thread say that her coming five months later makes her a liar when lots of rape victims don't come clean until months or even years later and sometimes never do. I'm just saying that victims taking some time to come forward doesn't mean that they are all lying. Some victims are fearful especially if the rapist threatens them not to tell and it might take a while but they break down and tell someone close to them.


You would think that someone would help, but sadly in some cases people can see someone getting attacked or laid out in the street and walk by and do nothing. There have been cases of people laying some where in public sick and hurt and people do nothing and the person dies, Not every one is eager to help not even to call 911. In some neighborhoods talking to the cops even if you were witness to a crime is the worse thing that you could do.


All that being said I'm a female and I think that if a woman is caught bringing up false rape against a man that she should spend some time in jail,

Not saying that this is the case with this story but speaking in general terms, people aren't always willing to help and witnesses aren't always willing to talk


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

glenwo2 said:


> *AND *YOU* DO???*
> 
> ENOUGH OF THIS CRAP!!! :cuss:
> 
> ...


Rep for this dose of truth, pun intended.



HHHForever said:


> But I was talking about rape victims in general over al,l when people in these thread say that her coming five months later makes her a liar when lots of rape victims don't come clean until months or even years later and sometimes never do. I'm just saying that victims taking some time to come forward doesn't mean that they are all lying. Some victims are fearful especially if the rapist threatens them not to tell and it might take a while but they break down and tell someone close to them.


If it's someone who is famous and the person waits this long then most of the time they're lying. 




HHHForever said:


> You would think that someone would help, but sadly in some cases people can see someone getting attacked or laid out in the street and walk by and do nothing. There have been cases of people laying some where in public sick and hurt and people do nothing and the person dies, Not every one is eager to help not even to call 911. In some neighborhoods talking to the cops even if you were witness to a crime is the worse thing that you could do.


If it's a man assaulting a woman, someone almost always will try to stop it. Especially if the guy is alone.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> I'm just saying that victims taking some time to come forward doesn't mean that they are all lying. Some victims are fearful especially if the rapist threatens them not to tell and it might take a while but they break down and tell someone close to them.


*sigh*

Are people not getting the fact that SHE HERSELF WAS WAITING FOR HER BOSS TO REPORT THE CRIME...

She HERSELF stated this she did NOT state she was scared or ashamed to report it....jesus christ people need to read the report before making wild statements about this. She didnt not report it for shame, she was letting her boss deal with it that doesn't sound like the actions of a terrified victim.


----------



## HHHForever (Jul 19, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> Rep for this dose of truth, pun intended.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ANy woman who lies about rape is twisted and self fish. I know that some women will lie for money or to spite a man and get revenge on him. If it were up to be lying about rape or attempted rape would be a serious crime, if you can risk putting someone in prison by lying about what they did to you then you should serve prison time yourself.


I hate to see a person lives and reputation get ruined when they didn't do the crime


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

If she's lying then why pick Heath Slater? Well it's obvious because she is clever. I know these type of people down here in Atlanta and they do things sometimes that just don't make sense and this is an example of it. If she waited that long and then blamed a big name like Randy Orton, the Miz, or even the Rock nobody would ever believe her. She thinks she's smart. Yeah it doesn't make sense but in this case she wanted this to not make sense so she can try to make some money out of this or have a case against poor Heath Slater. We've joked around enough about Heath Slater and West Virgina and it's pretty fun and all but when you seriously look at this it's the typical mysterious southern type of why did this happen crime but in this case she's accusing somebody of a crime which is even more weird to me especially that she'd pick out Heath Slater. This dumb bitch is outsmarting the system and comiting the perfect lawsuit or incrimination to try to put money in her pockets.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Is it scary that i actually for once agree with Glen on this?


Welcome to the Dark Side, Little Jenny.


----------



## Topher2323 (Jul 15, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Are people not getting the fact that SHE HERSELF WAS WAITING FOR HER BOSS TO REPORT THE CRIME...
> 
> She HERSELF stated this she did NOT state she was scared or ashamed to report it....jesus christ people need to read the report before making wild statements about this. She didnt not report it for shame, she was letting her boss deal with it that doesn't sound like the actions of a terrified victim.


If you got raped, would you wait 5 MONTHS for whoever you confided in to report someone? Not just a day, or a week, but FIVE MONTHS. And if you were waiting for them to do so, wouldn't you remind them a few dozen times a week? With a sense of urgency? Not let them wait for FIVE MONTHS?
That alone does not sound logical. Especially since "She didn't not report it for shame, she was letting her boss deal with..." The fact she wasn't shamed or terrified should make you wonder why she had an issue reporting it herself. Especially since the police would need a statement from her, the VICTIM, not her boss.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Lol.. One Man Rape Band can actually be a good gimmick.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

zkorejo said:


> Lol.. One Man Rape Band can actually be a good gimmick.


That wasent necessary

Anyway for the other posters you believe what you want but I have my doubts on this news


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

zkorejo said:


> Lol.. One Man Rape Band can actually be a good gimmick.


:lmao I could just imagine him coming to the ring during a divas match, and introducing himself telling them he is the 'One Man Rape Band' and the divas fleeing through the crowd. This happens week after week during every divas match. I for once wouldn't change the channel when he was on TV if this were to happen


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Topher2323 said:


> If you got raped, would you wait 5 MONTHS for whoever you confided in to report someone? Not just a day, or a week, but FIVE MONTHS. And if you were waiting for them to do so, wouldn't you remind them a few dozen times a week? With a sense of urgency? Not let them wait for FIVE MONTHS?
> That alone does not sound logical. Especially since "She didn't not report it for shame, she was letting her boss deal with..." The fact she wasn't shamed or terrified should make you wonder why she had an issue reporting it herself. Especially since the police would need a statement from her, the VICTIM, not her boss.


If some guy had me in a chokehold and tried to drag ne off to rape me, damn right i'd go to the police that second, i'd be angry and want the bastard arrested as soon as the cops could get off their asses to arrest him.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

TheBusiness said:


> :lmao I could just imagine him coming to the ring during a divas match, and introducing himself telling them he is the 'One Man Rape Band' and the divas fleeing through the crowd. This happens week after week during every divas match. I for once wouldn't change the channel when he was on TV if this were to happen


WWE is PG and the word rape and woman are not allowed in this type of environment


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

She obviously confused Slater with this guy


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> That wasent necessary
> 
> Anyway for the other posters you believe what you want but I have my doubts on this news


What doubts? 

If you have doubts that means that her story was just that....A STORY! 


Unless there was actual NEWS recently that you haven't mentioned......








Kelly Kelly fan said:


> WWE is PG and the word rape and woman are not allowed in this type of environment


I think the term "Diva" and "Wrestling" shouldn't be allowed in the same SENTENCE, let alone in the same building and "environment".


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> WWE is PG and the word rape and woman are not allowed in this type of environment


The word woman isn't allowed? What?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ It's Kelly Kelly Fan. What did you expect? lol.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

I think its false..


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

RKO696 said:


> Sheamus does not like guys who assault women


Neither does the Big Show


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

OMG lol thank you for posting that another great clip of Heath Slater gettng owned.

And as for you posters the term diva and wrestling is allowed and Kelly Kelly is the divas champion and she proves what a diva is about


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> And as for you posters the term diva and wrestling is allowed and Kelly Kelly is the divas champion and *she proves what a diva is about*


You mean having poor wrestling skills and only being eye candy? That's not exactly a good thing...


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Until a jury decides otherwise Heath is innocent until its proved he's guilty


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> You mean having poor wrestling skills and only being eye candy? That's not exactly a good thing...


Kelly Kelly isnt eye candy. She is a wrestler and is a big star in WWE

As for Heath Slater he will mess up again and when he does he will get caught for sure


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Until a jury decides otherwise Heath is innocent until its proved he's guilty


What Jury????


They first have to determine if there's enough evidence(or *any* EVIDENCE in this regard) to go to Trial. 

There won't be, IMO. This case will be thrown out.






And besides, there has yet to be any report of Slater either being Arrested or Showing up in Court. So the possibility of this whole thing being a SHAM is still plausible.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Slaters gon' slate.

Remember, this man has a pinfall victory over Chris Jericho. He can do whatever he wants.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Scott Mills said:


> Slaters gon' slate.
> 
> Remember, this man has a pinfall victory over Chris Jericho. He can do whatever he wants.


Yeah exactly

You know im actually surprised Heath Slater has a girlfriend in real life hes not really that attractive


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> You know im actually surprised Heath Slater has a girlfriend in real life hes not really that attractive


There's more than outward appearances that go into forming a relationship with someone.

And hell, if I can get a boyfriend then anything's possible in romance.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Yeah exactly
> 
> You know im actually surprised Heath Slater has a girlfriend in real life hes not really that attractive


yet kelly kelly is a 10 and she gets a new boyfriend every 2 months

looks don't mean anything


----------



## Zig-Kick. (Jan 4, 2011)

Funny things about this story:
1. It's heath slater, who seems like such a 'wet' guy, i'd be entirely unsurprised if he were a virgin.
2. That woman, is not rapeable. before you attack me, lets take a rapists mind into account, if theres a chance you're gonna get 5-10 for a rape, SURELY, you wouldn't risk an attempt on a middle aged security gaurd.
3. She 'wrestled' him off after he put her in a 'chokehold'. it sounds like he did Zigglers finisher and she reversed it and got the 3 count.
4. Not only the fact he 'did' it in a public place, but that she OUTRAN a 'pro athlete' afterwards? i think not?
5. Don't they do like Wrestlemania packages? there'd be fans and allsorts of shit in that hotel who'd recognise him instantly and cling to him like animals. All he'd need is a tasty lonely milf, and he'd be set.
6. How often do wrestlers hang around alone? especially ones in Stables, when the fuck would he have time to not only chat to and flirt with a security gaurd, but attempt to sexually assault her?
7. It's august now, even if he did it, you can't proove it now, so why even bother unless you just want money.
8. Wrestlemania weekend is an interactive experience for fans, he'd have been contractually obliged to do something or other at pretty much all times tbh.
9. She wrestled off a wrestler? LOL.
10. Kelly Kelly Fan condeming him, When the superstar they idolise would never report the rape, and instead, go piss in a sink.

Rant over.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Good job she got away, I'd imagine his rape/sex face would look like this:


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> OMG lol thank you for posting that another great clip of Heath Slater gettng owned.
> 
> And as for you posters the term diva and wrestling is allowed and Kelly Kelly is the divas champion and she proves what a diva is about


Sleeping your way to the top of the bottom? Because that's what that slut did. Don't believe me? Randy Orton said it, so it must be true. What a filthy whore, she's not even that good looking.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Yeah exactly
> 
> You know im actually surprised Heath Slater has a girlfriend in real life hes not really that attractive


oh so now that it seems like this whole thing is a big sham, you're now reduced to making fun of his looks.


Bitter much?


His GF finds him attractive and that's good enough for her. And really..that's all that matters in the end.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

floyd2386 said:


> Sleeping your way to the top of the bottom? Because that's what that slut did. Don't believe me? Randy Orton said it, so it must be true. What a filthy whore, she's not even that good looking.


Kelly Kelly didnt sleep her way to the top and Randy Orton is wrong what he said on that radio interview was crossing the line and he apologised to Kelly Kelly. Kelly Kelly is the hottest WWE diva why do you think WWE uses her the most for media



Chip said:


> Good job she got away, I'd imagine his rape/sex face would look like this:


Lol thats probably right

God knows what his girlfriend sees in him and after this news breaking out she must of doubted him. Heath Slater is probably jumping for the moon thinking hes got away with this but sooner or later he will get caught


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

actually eve torres is wwe's media girl


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly didnt sleep her way to the top and Randy Orton is wrong what he said on that radio interview was crossing the line and he apologised to Kelly Kelly. Kelly Kelly is the hottest WWE diva why do you think WWE uses her the most for media
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He apologized because he crossed the line, not for lying. He rudely confirmed what everyone already knew. She's a whore and that's why they use her.

Goddamn you must be as dim witted as that peabrained bitch he was fucking with his girlfriend you ignoramus. We get it, you're a redhead hating feminist ****. Now liberate thy head from thy anus for fucks sake.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Randy Orton was lying Kelly Kelly hasent slept around

And how do you Heath Slater was fucking his girlfriend when this happened with this security woman???. He could of easily done it and now he acts all innocent like the ginger twat he is. He doesnt fool me though I can see right through him. I will be outraged if WWE push him for a title when he shouldnt even be on tv


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Kelly goes thru men like butter, it was 5 minutes ago she was dating Gabrial now someone else?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

no clue why people are discussing Kelly Kelly and Randy Orton in a Heath Slater assault thread.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

How did this thread stay open this long?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ Don't know. What I do know is that K2 Fan has pulled a Judge Dred : Judge/Jury/Executioner on a man who hasn't done ANYTHING. 

And it's been how many days now? 9(or is it 10?) fucking days since that SINGLE SOLITARY SOURCE for the story was put up(and no other media outlets cared to carry it? Gee...I wonder why?  ). 

As expected, the woman was probably told by the Judge to get the fuck out of his courtroom with allegations WITHOUT Evidence to support them.


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

I tend to never believe women when they complain about this stuff. Seriously, it not like if she is lying anything happens to her. She has everything to gain (monetary) and nothing to lose.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Randy Orton was lying Kelly Kelly hasent slept around


I think he would know more about that than you since he knows her personally.



> And how do you Heath Slater was fucking his girlfriend when this happened with this security woman???. He could of easily done it and now he acts all innocent like the ginger twat he is. He doesnt fool me though I can see right through him. I will be outraged if WWE push him for a title when he shouldnt even be on tv


*THEY WOULD NOT PUSH HIM ANYWAY*

People keep talking like they were going to give him some big push. They dude has almost zero star potential.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> fucking days since that SINGLE SOLITARY SOURCE for the story was put up(and no other media outlets cared to carry it? Gee...I wonder why?


Randy Orton was mad someone else went to the papers:lmao


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Randy Orton was lying Kelly Kelly hasent slept around
> 
> And how do you Heath Slater was fucking his girlfriend when this happened with this security woman???. He could of easily done it and now he acts all innocent like the ginger twat he is. He doesnt fool me though I can see right through him. I will be outraged if WWE push him for a title when he shouldnt even be on tv


You have ZERO credibility. HOW THE FUCK DO YOU KNOW HE'S GUILTY? YOU NOT ONLY HAVE ZERO CREDIBILITY, YOU HAVE ZERO LOGIC. Psh, I'd be wrong to expect anything else from a child who's a fan of a dirty, filthy whore.


----------



## Ted_DiBiaseJR (Aug 5, 2011)

I love all the bitching but back to this story that I saw but never commented on! It's horse shit and those who believe it are just as bad!


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

This woman is completely full of shit


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Rezze said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Look at the man. Do you think he would ever get a push for a title? Be honest. Also, I never even said I knew he was guilty. I think this woman is completely full of shit. I didn't even mention the case in that post. I simply said he would never be pushed as a star. I honestly cannot tell if you are trolling or if you are just a complete fucking retard.


......That post wasn't directed to you, not sure why you think it was. Do I think he'll be a big star? Not likely, but there's potential for some entertaining moments involving him, like that KO punch, that was some kickass selling.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

floyd2386 said:


> ......That post wasn't directed to you, not sure why you think it was. Do I think he'll be a big star? Not likely, but there's potential for some entertaining moments involving him, like that KO punch, that was some kickass selling.


lol. I am not sure why I though that either. I think I just read "stupid fucking whore" and for some reason I thought you were talking about AJ...odd... I didn't really pay attention...I also talked about how Orton had more credibility when talking about whether or not Kelly sleeps around. And you mentioned credibility.

I suppose you and I do agree, because I think Kelly Kelly fan's posts are ridiculous.

As to the topic of Slater being a star. The only thing he has going is selling ability. That makes him perfect jobber material IMO.

Anyway. I edited my post. No worries. Sorry!


----------



## BaBy FireFly (Aug 23, 2011)

Ok im new here.....been browsing but since it seems the can of worms have open I feel I need to say my peice lol. 
I am currently training to be a womens wrestler and have done some shows in the Indies.....my trainers have been in Wwe, tna and wcw...so they been around and know people that where and still in Wwe. With that said I've personally been around kelly kelly and I have witnessed her ho around....be with one guy one night and another the next day with or with out a boyfriend. Even during this past wrestlemania she went with a very well known high up in the business wwe guy which I will keep his name private and went to have sex with him and that's when she was dating gabriel. Now she has the belt hmmmmm wonder why lol. Im sorry if my first impression is to come across as a bitch im just telling it like it is.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Rezze said:


> lol. I am not sure why I though that either. I think I just read "stupid fucking whore" and for some reason I thought you were talking about AJ...odd... I didn't really pay attention...
> 
> I suppose you and I do agree, because I think Kelly Kelly fan's posts are ridiculous.
> 
> ...


Lol, how dare you assume that was directed to AJ, have you no shame? It's alright, no worries at all.

Heath's also very hateable, a lot of posts on here prove that and that goes great with his selling. Imagine Heath getting the crowd all pissed off at him and then have him face say Yoshi Tatsu. Have Yoshi do his roundhouse and Slater selling it like Yoshi all but killed him. If they did that right by having Heath constantly taunting Yoshi and the crowd, then POW! He's out, the crowd would love Yoshi.

He could be like a cartoon villain, everyone knows Wile E. Coyote's going to lose, but they love to see exactly how he loses as they know it will be funny as hell.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

BaBy FireFly said:


> Ok im new here.....been browsing but since it seems the can of worms have open I feel I need to say my peice lol.
> I am currently training to be a womens wrestler and have done some shows in the Indies.....my trainers have been in Wwe, tna and wcw...so they been around and know people that where and still in Wwe. With that said I've personally been around kelly kelly and I have witnessed her ho around....be with one guy one night and another the next day with or with out a boyfriend. Even during this past wrestlemania she went with a very well known high up in the business wwe guy which I will keep his name private and went to have sex with him and that's when she was dating gabriel. Now she has the belt hmmmmm wonder why lol. Im sorry if my first impression is to come across as a bitch im just telling it like it is.


Hmmm, how about that? Ever been around Slater?


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

floyd2386 said:


> Lol, how dare you assume that was directed to AJ, have you no shame? It's alright, no worries at all.
> 
> Heath's also very hateable, a lot of posts on here prove that and that goes great with his selling. Imagine Heath getting the crowd all pissed off at him and then have him face say Yoshi Tatsu. Have Yoshi do his roundhouse and Slater selling it like Yoshi all but killed him. If they did that right by having Heath constantly taunting Yoshi and the crowd, then POW! He's out, the crowd would love Yoshi.
> 
> He could be like a cartoon villain, everyone knows Wile E. Coyote's going to lose, but they love to see exactly how he loses as they know it will be funny as hell.



Because when people don't like me that just throw an insult in about her trying to get at me. And it actually works sometimes :no: I am what you may call "troll-sensitive"


I think a small feud with someone like Yoshi would be fine, but he should not be anyway near a title IMO. I could not take him seriously as a champion.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Rezze said:


> Because when people don't like me that just throw an insult in about her trying to get at me. And it actually works sometimes :no: I am what you may call "troll-sensitive"
> 
> 
> I think a small feud with someone like Yoshi would be fine, but he should not be anyway near a title IMO. I could not take him seriously as a champion.


Hell no, not me, AJ is the fucking bomb. Hey....you red repped me, you bastard!

He's going to be facing Sheamus on Superstars, can't wait to see how he sells the Brogue kick.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

floyd2386 said:


> Hell no, not me, AJ is the fucking bomb. Hey....you red repped me, you bastard!
> 
> He's going to be facing Sheamus on Superstars, can't wait to see how he sells the Brogue kick.


I did it prior to me realizes my fuck-up. Red rep me back.

He did a damn good job of selling it last week.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Rezze said:


> I did it prior to me realizes my fuck-up. Red rep me back.
> 
> He did a damn good job of selling it last week.


Nah, I'm not going to red rep you, it was a mistake, shit happens.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

floyd2386 said:


> Nah, I'm not going to red rep you, it was a mistake, shit happens.


----------



## BaBy FireFly (Aug 23, 2011)

floyd2386 said:


> Hmmm, how about that? Ever been around Slater?


Only briefly but when I was he was nothing but a gentlemen.been around Barret and gabriel more then him.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Randy Orton was mad someone else went to the papers:lmao


*OH SNAP!!* :lmao :lmao :lmao







jimboystar24 said:


> I tend to never believe women when they complain about this stuff. Seriously, it not like if she is lying anything happens to her. She has everything to gain (monetary) and nothing to lose.


*QUOTED FOR THE TRUTH, THE WHOLE TRUTH AND NOTHING BUT....THE TRUTH.* 


Women in general may feel like it's a Man's world out there still but the LAW(and the punishment given for breaking it) is unfairly slanted toward their side. 


Which is why what you said makes 10000% sense.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

BaBy FireFly said:


> Ok im new here.....been browsing but since it seems the can of worms have open I feel I need to say my peice lol.
> I am currently training to be a womens wrestler and have done some shows in the Indies.....my trainers have been in Wwe, tna and wcw...so they been around and know people that where and still in Wwe. With that said I've personally been around kelly kelly and I have witnessed her ho around....be with one guy one night and another the next day with or with out a boyfriend. Even during this past wrestlemania she went with a very well known high up in the business wwe guy which I will keep his name private and went to have sex with him and that's when she was dating gabriel. Now she has the belt hmmmmm wonder why lol. Im sorry if my first impression is to come across as a bitch im just telling it like it is.


You are lying! Kelly Kelly is not a whore and she is divas champion from all her hard work. She has busted her ass for 5 years in WWE and has improved so much. Kelly Kelly wouldnt sleep with a higher up star to get a push she has earned her pushes the right way

As for Heath Slater as you all say he is good at selling moves which ill admit he is but from seeing this news I have gone off him and I see him in a different light. He is from Virginia after all which is probably full of man who like to get their leg over so hes no different

Oh and now ive just read Heath Slater messed up the match with Sin Cara on Smackdown lol omg :lmao you see the guilt of what he did is setting in!!!!!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

kelly kelly isn't a whore, she just happens to like a new penis every other month


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Your a loser. Kelly Kelly is actually a decent girl


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Your a loser. Kelly Kelly is actually a decent girl


Well someone who actually knows her personally disagrees with you.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

So a girl that seems to change boyfriends every 5 minutes like she changes her knickers, isnt a whore?


----------



## BaBy FireFly (Aug 23, 2011)

Rezze said:


> Well someone who actually knows her personally disagrees with you.


THANK YOU!!! lol. I didnt expect the fan to believe me but I was sooooooo irriated with what I was reading over and over again I felt I needed to say my peice....I couldnt keep silent anymore!! The girls a ho bag! ive already said what I have personally witnessed and know from people I personally know that has worked with her but let the person believe shes a perfect angel lol. I was like oh sh*t when orton ratted her out on the radio show lol but it was all true! *rant done* lol 

@simplyflawless....what you said about the knickers cracked me up!!!


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Wrestlers are pussy magnets and hed rape that ugly bitch? dont buy it, just another nobody trying to get some money and publicity.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

CP Munk said:


> Wrestlers are pussy magnets and hed rape that ugly bitch? dont buy it, just another nobody trying to get some money and publicity.


I'm not saying that he did it but this is a really, really, really poor defence of Slater.

I despair every time people use these defences against sexual assault:

1) The alleged victim is "unattractive."

2) The alleged perpetrator is good looking, rich, famous or could get any woman he wants, so why would he need to?

Seriously, so ridiculous and so ignorant.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

ColeStar said:


> I'm not saying that he did it but this is a really, really, really poor defence of Slater.
> 
> I despair every time people use these defences against sexual assault:
> 
> ...


So a guy who could very well go out and get a much much more attractive lady just raped this girl? and then it took her that long to report the rape? sounds suspicious to me.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

CP Munk said:


> *So a guy who could very well go out and get a much much more attractive lady just raped this girl? *and then it took her that long to report the rape? sounds suspicious to me.


Ahhh. So wise in the ways of the world.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

CP Munk said:


> So a guy who could very well go out and get a much much more attractive lady just raped this girl? and then it took her that long to report the rape? sounds suspicious to me.


Re-read my post. I didn't say he was guilty. My gripe is with the general nature of your post. Asserting that men who can get attractive women don't commit rape, or that women you perceive as being unattractive are not victims of rape is utterly ridiculous and ignorant.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

ColeStar said:


> I'm not saying that he did it but this is a really, really, really poor defence of Slater.


In Slater's defense, I will say that she looks like she can snap him in two.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Any note the irony of the ad at the bottom being about assault victims getting compensation?


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Apparently so.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Slater is rapist, as for Kelly I like her, shes hot...whore or not I would still have sex with her multiple times


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Any note the irony of the ad at the bottom being about assault victims getting compensation?


No, because that's not irony. It's mere coincidence.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

BaBy FireFly said:


> THANK YOU!!! lol. I didnt expect the fan to believe me but I was sooooooo irriated with what I was reading over and over again I felt I needed to say my peice....I couldnt keep silent anymore!! The girls a ho bag! ive already said what I have personally witnessed and know from people I personally know that has worked with her but let the person believe shes a perfect angel lol. I was like oh sh*t when orton ratted her out on the radio show lol but it was all true! *rant done* lol
> 
> @simplyflawless....what you said about the knickers cracked me up!!!


You are making this up you havent worked around her and neither have your so called friends. Kelly Kelly is respected backstage and she is a decent girl do you actually know she is a christian/jewish girl as both her parents have that religon so she has morals that come with her religons so I just blew you out right there. I know for a fact the only relationships shes had in WWE is with Test (rip), Batista and Justin Gabriel thats hardly sleeping around

Onto Heath Slater if hes so innocent then why haasent he come out and said anything about it???. Lets take Maryse for example she told the media straight about her stalker and didnt hide away. So there you go it clearly shows Heath Slater is hiding away and not letting the world know the truth about this assault claim


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Randy Orton knows Kelly Kelly and works with her, he would know way more about her personal life than some pleb on a message board stamping their feet refusing to accept the cold hard truth that she's easier to lay than a carpet


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Simply Flawless said:


> Randy Orton knows Kelly Kelly and works with her, he would know way more about her personal life than some pleb on a message board stamping their feet refusing to accept the cold hard truth that she's easier to lay than a carpet


Easier to lay then a carpet LAWL...Well thats not necessarily a bad thing, atleast not for the guys in the WWE.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> You are making this up you havent worked around her and neither have your so called friends. Kelly Kelly is respected backstage and she is a decent girl do you actually know she is a christian/jewish girl as both her parents have that religon so she has morals that come with her religons so I just blew you out right there. I know for a fact the only relationships shes had in WWE is with Test (rip), Batista and Justin Gabriel thats hardly sleeping around
> 
> Onto Heath Slater if hes so innocent then why haasent he come out and said anything about it???. Lets take Maryse for example she told the media straight about her stalker and didnt hide away. So there you go it clearly shows Heath Slater is hiding away and not letting the world know the truth about this assault claim


What does Heath Slater have to say? One hardly credible, unknown media outlet picks this story up. It's a nothing story, why should Slater feel the need to respond to such malicious and damaging statements therefore drawing attention to the situation.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Heath obviously has been advised not to say anything since he'll have a legal team to deal with that,and his silence isnt a sign of guilt just common sense that IF it went to court there wont be any bias


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

K-Fed said:


> Slater is rapist, as for Kelly I like her, shes hot...whore or not I would still have sex with her multiple times


she would probably have sex with you multiple times too


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> You are making this up you havent worked around her and neither have your so called friends. Kelly Kelly is respected backstage and she is a decent girl do you actually know she is a christian/jewish girl as both her parents have that religon so she has morals that come with her religons so I just blew you out right there. I know for a fact the only relationships shes had in WWE is with Test (rip), Batista and Justin Gabriel thats hardly sleeping around
> 
> Onto Heath Slater if hes so innocent then why haasent he come out and said anything about it???. Lets take Maryse for example she told the media straight about her stalker and didnt hide away. So there you go it clearly shows Heath Slater is hiding away and not letting the world know the truth about this assault claim


How can she be a christian/jewish girl? That's an oxymoron. Maybe her parents are one of each but you can only be denominated in or practise one faith. If you live according to more than one religion you can not claim to be part of any religious order. You can't have a holy communion then a bar mitzvah! I'm catholic but my father's C.O.E, whenever he came to my mothers catholic church he would have to take a blessing instead of being served bread/wine at mass ceremony. That same church has an indian ex-muslim priest, he doesn't claim to be muslim/catholic!

As for saying she KK doesn't sleep around because she's religous, yeah because everyone who practices their faith is perfect! When I was taken to church with my family when I was a lot younger I would see the homeless drug addicts, alcoholics, ex-convicts and other deviants sitting in the pews. Fact is a lot of people turn to religion because they have personal demons and have messed up in their lifes. Some people even use religion as a cover for their darker sides. That cover is much like the WWE propaganda you swallow which represents KK as a top athlete, wrestler (Ha!), female role-model and representation of what real women look like. Talking of swallowing, why do you believe KK to be so wholesome? Remember WWE is a SHOW, not reality. How the girl is presented on TV is not what she is like in the back. Why would other workers (including Orton) lie about her, what do they have to gain?

As for Heath slater, I don't know what your problem is with him. One unstantiated report and he's the sickest man on earth? You must be very young or having learning difficulties if you choose to believe one small time dirt sheet report over Police/Court reports which do take time. Stop jumping the gun. If he's guilty, fair enough, but let's wait til then yeah? Too many innocent mens lives have been destroyed by the stigma some crazy bitches lies have given them. If this report is proven to be nonsense I hope you hang your head in shame.


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

This is one of the most epic threads I've ever seen. But do I really want to read 500 replies, or even a portion of them? I'll just dive right in and tell you this: Slaters gonna slate.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

If Kelly Kelly doesnt want people calling her a whore....STOP GOING THRU MEN EVERY 6 MINUTES, jesus its not that hard to figure out love, dont want a reputation? Try being celibut for once, its obvious she'd be happier on her own then going thru more men than Missy Hyatt


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

As said before in this thread Slater is gonna slate, Slater is gonna rape

Kelly Kelly isnt a whore. Randy Orton obviously did that on the radio interview to look big and to take the piss well it wasent funny and it made him look unprofessional


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> As said before in this thread Slater is gonna slate, Slater is gonna rape
> 
> Kelly Kelly isnt a whore. Randy Orton obviously did that on the radio interview to look big and to take the piss well it wasent funny and it made him look unprofessional


As said before in this thread, you're clearly a moron. It's slanderous to suggest someone is a rapist without proof or evidence. Many people who have worked with KK have suggested she's easy, she only got signed on the strength of a lingerie shoot ffs! What do you think WWE's intentions were than other signing some bait for the lads? Stop getting so butt hurt just because it's dawned on you that your idol is an emaciated, budget edition of pass the parcel.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

dirt sheets say slater raped a girl, slater is a rapist

dirt sheets say kelly is a slut, kelly isn't a slut

kelly kelly fan, you're being a hypocrite


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> dirt sheets say slater raped a girl, slater is a rapist
> 
> dirt sheets say kelly is a slut, kelly isn't a slut
> 
> kelly kelly fan, you're being a hypocrite


We know that. She's just intentionally trying to annoy everyone. I think there's a name for people like that...


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

K-Fed said:


> Easier to lay then a carpet LAWL...Well thats not necessarily a bad thing, atleast not for the guys in the WWE.


Easier to plow than a field of corn?


----------



## Zee Jay (Sep 20, 2010)

The entire situation is completely impossible to believe. 

Has anybody played Portal 2? 

Four Part Plan to rape/assault someone effectively:

1: Hit on an *ugly chick*.
2: Put her in an *obvious chokehold*.
3: Drag her into a *crowded Atlanta hotel during a big WM weekend*.
4: Report the occurrence *5 months after it actually happened*.
Surprise part 5!: Booby trap my lawyers briefcase!!

Part five hasn't been an accusation quite yet, but it's just as believable as the rest. NOBODY would have noticed this going on? You've got to be kidding me.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

WHY IS THIS THREAD STILL GOING ON


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

ANy updates? Any proof? He been back in wresting.....I guess the women lost...He should have punched her in the face... He would be as awesome as Chris Jericho..

sheesh Ignore Kelly Kelly fan.. there are Hardy idiots fans are out that will do the same shit... "The new is exaggerating about the hardys I'm sure they are not blah blah blah.." When the evidence of their stupidity is on youtube on matt hardy's youtube account..


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> If Kelly Kelly doesnt want people calling her a whore....STOP GOING THRU MEN EVERY 6 MINUTES, jesus its not that hard to figure out love, dont want a reputation? Try being celibut for once, its obvious she'd be happier on her own then going thru more men than Missy Hyatt


Sorry brah, but you don't know much about women or people in general. Going out with a lot of people doesn't make you slut. Maybe if you go out with all of them at the same time, but that's a different story.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Cactus said:


> Sorry brah, but you don't know much about women or people in general. Going out with a lot of people doesn't make you slut. Maybe if you go out with all of them at the same time, but that's a different story.


I should know about womem.....i AM one


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Kelly Kelly isnt a slut there is NO solid evidence to prove this. Kelly Kelly wasent hired on just her looks and thats not cos shes found in a modelling magazine by Johnny Ace. She has an athletic background in gymnastics which shows she is fit enough to be a competitor in the ring. She did the screening test like everyone else does before they get a contract. She passed the test and got the contract and here she is today the top diva in WWE

There maybe no news on this assault case but I know deep down he did something to this woman and I find it wrong hes getting away with it


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

kelly was 18 years old, showing her boobs at ecw

but yeah she wasn't hired on her looks


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly isnt a slut there is NO solid evidence to prove this. Kelly Kelly wasent hired on just her looks and thats not cos shes found in a modelling magazine by Johnny Ace. She has an athletic background in gymnastics which shows she is fit enough to be a competitor in the ring. She did the screening test like everyone else does before they get a contract. She passed the test and got the contract and here she is today the top diva in WWE
> 
> There maybe no news on this assault case but I know deep down he did something to this woman and I find it wrong hes getting away with it


There's more evidence Kelly is a whore than Slater is a rapist and we all know it deep down. She did a screening test, so what? Dumb bitch didn't realize a man's penis isn't a breathalyzer. Or maybe she did. She's also a white supremecist, why do you think her name is Kelly Kelly Kelly?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

No evidence KK is easy? People that KNOW her and WORK with her has said she's been with at least 10 men...they know her pretty well to say that where some person that doesnt know her cannot say they are lying


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I honestly don't know why people continue discussions with KKfan. From her 4095305435 posts in this thread it's clear her mind is set on Heath Slater being a rapist that was let go unjustly, and refuses to hear a bad word against Kelly Kelly. Even though Kelly quite clearly sucks, and Heath quite clearly didn't do what he was accused of.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm not willing to go all the way back and read the hundreds of posts, but I must ask...

How the HELL did Kelly Kelly get dragged into a conversation about Heath Slater and assault charges? 

I swear to god, I'm surprised I haven't "caught" ADHD just from spending time in these forums. You people are all over the place.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Vin Ghostal said:


> I'm not willing to go all the way back and read the hundreds of posts, but I must ask...
> 
> How the HELL did Kelly Kelly get dragged into a conversation about Heath Slater and assault charges?
> 
> I swear to god, I'm surprised I haven't "caught" ADHD just from spending time in these forums. You people are all over the place.


I guess that'd be my doing. Standard trolling the troll (K2 fan) operation.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Kelly Kelly was actually 19 years old when she debuted on ECW

Heath Slater is an asshole and I dont like him after reading this news


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly was actually 19 years old when she debuted on ECW
> 
> Heath Slater is an asshole and I dont like him after reading this news


Oh you've met him in real life and got to know him?,Is there any real proof yet that this happened?


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Kelly did say in an interview she wanted to give multiple stink faces to Mr. Orton...thats kinda...well, slutty.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

K-Fed said:


> Kelly did say in an interview she wanted to give multiple stink faces to Mr. Orton...thats kinda...well, slutty.


Bitch aint gonna get the chance thats my job.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly was actually 19 years old when she debuted on ECW
> 
> Heath Slater is an asshole and I dont like him after reading this news


Awww, I'm sure Heath is heartbrokeen that some ignorant idiot doesn't like him. You know what, I hope someone someday accuses you of something like this just so you know what it's like. You deserve it.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Heath Slater looking more idiotic on Smakcdown last night and lol I cant believe they had to re do the match its a good job it wasent live otherwise he would of looked a right tool


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Why hasn't this thread been closed yet?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Just seen Sheamus getting revenge on Heath Slater for that poor woman by beating his ass on Superstars it was so funny


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow what a mature attitude that is, to revel in someone getting hurt,....listen there's no PROOF he's guilty so do us all a favour and just go away please, you've shown yourself to be incapable of listening to reason and i really hope to god you never end up on a jury


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly was actually 19 years old when she debuted on ECW
> 
> Heath Slater is an asshole and I dont like him after reading this news


I know you're probably trolling but you're a dick if you're actually passing this "news" off as fact.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Well it seems this thread has run it's course. *


----------

